# عالم حواء > إدارة المنزل و تنسيقه > تنسيق الحدائق و نباتات الزينة >  حديقة بيتي . . . قولوا ما شاء الله

## ام حمني و طمطم

انا من سنه انتقلت بيت فيه حديقه عشان اليهال يلعبون فيها 

وانا وايد احب سوالف الزراعه 

شوفوا حديقتي انا بروحي صممتها و اشتريت الاغراض 

بس كنت اييب عمال للتنفيذ و اكون واقفه على راسه 

او شي هذا شكل الحديقه من الخارج انا ركبت الخشب 

سويته من عند النجار و انا رسمت له الموديل 



و طبعا الاعلام عشان عيد الاتحاد 

شفتوا الطياره ؟ اكيد عرفتوا وين ساكنه في دبي ! ! ! 

المهم 

هذا مدخل الحديقه من خارج البيت



وهذا اول ما تدخلون الحديقه 



على السور الخشب زرعت متسلق نوعين ( اشتريتهن شتلات صغار من المشتل )

ملكه الليل





و متسلق يطلع ورد بنفسجي ( ما اعرف شو اسمه ) بس بعده صغير اشتريته يديد 



وتحت السور يعني تحت الشجر المتسلق زرعت ورد كارنيشن اسمه 

لونين وردي 



واصفر 



على يمين المدخل زرعت فواكه 



تين اشتريتها شتله صغير قبل سنه والحين ماشاء الله كبرت بس بعدها ما ثمرت 




مانجا 



ليمون 



و توها بدت تثمر 



وشوي جدام زرعت يوسفي 



ثمرت قبل فتره و الحين ما فيها شي

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

5 أسباب شائعة وراء تحول نباتات الريحان إلى... 
احدث تصاميم حدائق منزلية للمساحات الصغيرة... 
اجمل تنسيقات حدائق منزلية انيقة وبسيطة 
اجمل صور ديكورات جلسات خارجية تناسب جميع... 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن زهور القرنفل 
طريقة زراعة الورد والعناية بس بسهوله 
طريقة زراعة الخضروات في البيت بسهولة 
احدث صور جلسات خارجية انيقة وجميلة 
كيفية تجفيف الورد الطبيعي بخطوات سهلة وبسيطة 
كل ما تحتاج لمعرفته عن النباتات العطرية

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

و شجرتين موز عماني 





و شجرتين برتقال صغير 





و ما شاء الله طول السنه اتثمر 



كركديه 



الورده مالته بس بعدها ما فتحت 



والحين الجزء الاهم في الحديقه 

العاب اليهال 







وعلى اطراف الجدار سويت احواض صغيره للزراعه 








في الاحواض زرعت 

باذنجان 



فليفله

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

طماطم 



نعناع 






و شجره توت صغيره 



و باقي الاحواض ورد مشكل 









و شجر داماس عدال الجدار الفاصل بيني و بين الجيران 

عشان الخصوصيه يوم نيلس في الحديقه 



و على جنب فل ابيض من النوع الكبير 

وخلفا الشوايه بس نسيت اصورها 



وهذي علقتها عالجدار الفاضي شكلها حلو و صوتها احلى

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

و اخيرا القعده 

وانا جمعتها من كل مكان اشتريت شي 

وهذا الشكل النهائي



الاضاءه ( الكبيره بس اللي فيها ليت زجاجه ملون و الصغار زينه )



وهذي قعدة اليهال 



خلصت الموضوع و الحين اتريا تعليقاتكم و رايكم بصراحه

----------


## ثنوي

الصراحة الحديقة واااااااايد حلوة
الله يسعدج دنيا واخرة ويحفظلج عيالج

----------


## princess_1

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن رووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## fashion designer

ماشالله تبارك الرحمن

----------


## βĔŇt ûǻĘ

فووووووووق

----------


## روح طفلة

ماشاء الله رووعه

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> الصراحة الحديقة واااااااايد حلوة
> الله يسعدج دنيا واخرة ويحفظلج عيالج


*مشكوره الغاليه و يخلي لج غاليج انشاء الله*

----------


## SALMAH

ما شاء الله
بيت عامر يا رب

----------


## تفاحه الحلوه

جنآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآن
والله روووعه

----------


## 3yoOon

اتجننننننننننننن ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن 

خاطري والله اتكون عندي حديقة لليهال .. 

بس من وين الزحليقة مالت اليهال عيبتني وايد ماشاء الله

----------


## مناكير فوشية

ما شاء الله روعة ^_^ 
من سكان فلل الشروووق  :Stick Out Tongue: 
الله يهنيج يارب
و يجعلها حديقة عامرة

----------


## مجرد انثى

ما شاء الله,, ربي يسعدج ويييحميج من عيووون الحسااد

----------


## رفيعة الشأن

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن

أحب البيت اللي متروس زراعه

وحبيت ألعاب اليهال الزحليقه والبيت الخشبي(من وين شريتيهم)

----------


## لاهوبه

الصراحه استمتعت بالصووور والله حسيت نفسي اتمشى فيها

تسلمين على طرحج حبووووووبه 

بس بسالج عن الاحواض حركة الخشب جاهزه ولا ؟؟


والارضية اللي تحت القعده ؟؟ خشب ؟؟

----------


## رشةعطر80

رووعه ..ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن .الله يحفظج من عين الحساد ..

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> اتجننننننننننننن ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن 
> 
> خاطري والله اتكون عندي حديقة لليهال .. 
> 
> بس من وين الزحليقة مالت اليهال عيبتني وايد ماشاء الله


مشكوره الغاليه 

اللعبه مالت اليهال صناعه امريكيه عندهم مندوبه في الامارات 

غاليه شوي بس عليها ضمان طول العمر و ممكن اتضيفين عليها بعدين قطع زياده

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> ما شاء الله روعة ^_^ 
> من سكان فلل الشروووق 
> الله يهنيج يارب
> و يجعلها حديقة عامرة



تسلمين

هيه انا من سكان شروق حد عدالي ؟؟؟

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن
> 
> أحب البيت اللي متروس زراعه
> 
> وحبيت ألعاب اليهال الزحليقه والبيت الخشبي(من وين شريتيهم)


مشكوره الغاليه 

اللعبه مالت اليهال صناعه امريكيه عندهم مندوبه في الامارات 

غاليه شوي بس عليها ضمان طول العمر و ممكن اتضيفين عليها بعدين قطع زياده

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> الصراحه استمتعت بالصووور والله حسيت نفسي اتمشى فيها
> 
> تسلمين على طرحج حبووووووبه 
> 
> بس بسالج عن الاحواض حركة الخشب جاهزه ولا ؟؟
> 
> 
> والارضية اللي تحت القعده ؟؟ خشب ؟؟


تسلمين اختي 

الاحواض اشتريتهم من السوق الصيني بالحبه كل 12 قطعه ب 20 درهم تقريبا

وانا حفرت لهم و ركبتهم انت تقدرين تتحكمين بالشكل

الخشب اللي تحت القعده بعد من السوق الصيني المتر المربع ب 100 درهم

----------


## salamh

ماشاء الله عليج تبارك الرحمن فنانه روعه الحديقه الله يوفقج

----------


## **أم غزلان**

ماشا الله حديقتج غاووويه 

تتهنون فيها يارب وانا شراتج احب ازرع 

ومسويه حديقه حق اليهال يبالي اصورها ^_^

----------


## ظبية_الإمارات

ما شاء الله روعة الصراحة وكلج ذوووق نفس الأشياء اللي عدنا تقريبا ً

----------


## Alnoon

روووعه ما شاء الله ^^

----------


## أحلام الماسة

ما شا الله تبارك الرحمن

حديقة قمة في الجمال

ربي يوفقج

بس باقي بركة الماي... :Smile: 

الله يسعدج وننتظر تفاعلج ويانا في التجمع

----------


## ضحكتي دمعة

مااشااء الله تباارك الله روعه ...الله يهنيكم يا رب ^^ ...ويسلمووو خيتووو ^^

----------


## ماما امولة

رووووووووووووووووووووعة
يعطيج العافية

----------


## اروى الهاشمية

ماشاءالله روووووووووووووووووووووعة وعرفت وين ساكنة اكيد (مــ) هههههههه

بس بصراحة فنانة حتى ريلي رويتة قال جنها مهندسة !

----------


## أنا بدر البدور

روووووعه مشالله

----------


## أم دانووه

فديتج رهيب و الله حلووووووو 

ممكن تخبرينا منوو زرع لج 

او هل انتي برووحج و من اي مشتل اشتريتي الشتلات 

و كم كلفج العاب اليهاال و من وين ؟؟

----------


## الرروح44

ماشاء الله وااااااااااااايد حلو بيت الهنا ان شاء الله

----------


## عاشقة حبيبي

ما شاء الله حديقة بيتج وااايد حلوة ...

تتهنين فيها يارب ...

----------


## كيوت ,,

ماشاءالله رووووووووووعه

----------


## roo7 ensaneh

ما شاء الله روعه الحديقة
الله يسعدج =)

----------


## فنــــــــدوه

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن حلوووووووووووووه
والله يعطيج خيرها ويكفيج شرها.

----------


## um sheikha

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن 
مرتبه الحديقه .

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> ما شا الله تبارك الرحمن
> 
> حديقة قمة في الجمال
> 
> ربي يوفقج
> 
> بس باقي بركة الماي...
> 
> الله يسعدج وننتظر تفاعلج ويانا في التجمع


مشكوره اختي 

بركه الماي الشي الوحيد اللي ما اقدر اسويه 

اخاف عاليهال وانشاء الله وياكم في التجمع

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> ماشاءالله روووووووووووووووووووووعة وعرفت وين ساكنة اكيد (مــ) هههههههه
> 
> بس بصراحة فنانة حتى ريلي رويتة قال جنها مهندسة !


مشكوره اختي 

هيه ساكنه في مردف شفتي الطياره

----------


## اصايل الشامسي

ما شاء الله اختي روووووووووووعه 
الله يبارك في البيت واهل البيت 
الله يبعد عنكم كل حاسد يارب

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> فديتج رهيب و الله حلووووووو 
> 
> ممكن تخبرينا منوو زرع لج 
> 
> او هل انتي برووحج و من اي مشتل اشتريتي الشتلات 
> 
> و كم كلفج العاب اليهاال و من وين ؟؟


مشكوره اختي 

انا رحت المشاتل في دبي ( مشاتل ورسان ) بعد السوق الصيني تقريبا و اشتريت الحشيش السجاده بس طبعا يبت مزارع وخليته يزرعه الحبه يعني السجاده ما يزرعها كامله لا يفتحها وحده وحده 
و من نفس المشاتل اشتريت الشتلات كلها 
ما عدا الموز وصيت وحده تشتريه لي من عمان و الكركديه حبوب انا زرعتهن 

العاب اليهال اغلى شي في الحديقه اللعبه الكبيره كلفتني 25 الف مع التركيب و الضمان 
شركه امريكيه عنده ارخص و اغلى 
الالعاب اقل وحده سعرها 10 الف 
وهذا الموقع مالهم
http://www.rainbowplay.com/

----------


## نوارة رحال

حديقتج وايد حلوة والأحلى تنسيقج تحياتي لك ...........

----------


## سحابه عيناويه

ماشاء الله رووعه وذووووق

----------


## ha10.3.2005

ما شاء الله وتبارك الله.. الصراحة قمة في الروعة والجمال.

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

*مشكورين عالمرور*

----------


## الحب لك وح

> و اخيرا القعده 
> 
> وانا جمعتها من كل مكان اشتريت شي 
> 
> وهذا الشكل النهائي
> 
> 
> 
> الاضاءه ( الكبيره بس اللي فيها ليت زجاجه ملون و الصغار زينه )
> ...


 مافي كلام بعد هالصور الحلوه عشره على عشره و امتياز مع مرتبة الشرف من كلية الزراعه و كلية التنسيق و التصميم

----------


## اخت شيخة

للاسف ماطلعت الصور عندي مع اني كنت متحمسه لكن معليه تتهنين فيها ان شالله انتي وعيالك

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> مافي كلام بعد هالصور الحلوه عشره على عشره و امتياز مع مرتبة الشرف من كلية الزراعه و كلية التنسيق و التصميم


مشكوره اختي تسلمين عالكلام الحلو

----------


## momo88

*ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن روعه الله يهنيكم إن شاء الله*

----------


## DeMaNyّ!

ما شاء الله تبارك الله ...

الله يوفقكم ويهنيـــكم  :Smile:

----------


## dnyailwalah

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه ماشاءالله ومتعوووب وايد عليها بس التعب في محله لانها طلعت واااو 

وماشاءالله ايدج فيها البركة ^_^ عالثمر الحلووو

تعرفين احلى شيء الداماس عسب يستر عالمكان 
احن فالعين عادي تسوين تان او برونزاج فالحوش من طول الحوي فدبي العكس المكان مككشوووف وايد عالجيران وفكره الداماس صدق بتغطي واااااااااااااااايد وبتعطي جوو خصووصيه اكثر وراحة نفسيه اكثر

----------


## ام عبادي70

وايد حلوه ما شاءالله

----------


## ظبايه الحلوه

ربي يهنيكم واتشجع وازرع حديقة بيتي شراتج

----------


## بنوتة اماراتي

ماشاءالله تبارك الرحمن
حديقتج وايد مرتبه ماشاءالله
ذوقج وتنسيقج حلو تبارك الرحمن
الله يهنيكم يارب ^^

----------


## خليدة

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن رووووووووووووووووعه
قمة في الروعة والجمال ما شاء الله اختي

----------


## الحياة غالية

مشاء الله روعة..........

----------


## مالكـ أمل

ما شاااء الله

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

مشكورين خواتي

----------


## ام بدر

ما شا الله تبارك الرحمن

يعله بيت عامر

روعه الحديقه

----------


## فط فط 83

ما شاء الله روووعه الغاليه 
ممكن اعرف من وين لعبة اليهال العوده و على كم في الخاص ^^

----------


## girl_2000

حلللللوووه تتهنون فيها يارب يوم بيسير عندي حديقه اباج تصممين لي اياها

----------


## دموع النور

ماشاء لله تبارك الرحمن

----------


## ام رشوودي

تبارك الله

----------


## الملكي

رووووووعه تهبل ماشالله

----------


## وضوووحه

ما شاء الله تبارك الله

----------


## وضوووحه

صح نسيت من وين الالعاب حبوبه وكم كلفتج عالخاص بلييز اخاف ما رد افتح الموضوع

----------


## غبووش

ماشاءالله تبارك الرحمن 
روووعة والتنسيق احلى

----------


## أم حصه

الله يبارك لج في بيتج وعيالج ...

ما شاء الله روعه ...

----------


## دمووووع

روووووووووووووووووووووووعه ما شاء الله 
مرتبه وزارعه كل شي فيها  :Smile: 

ونااااااسه تعالي برابعج هههههه عشان تساعديني في هالسوالف بعدين 
ابا اسوي حديقه شراتج فبيتي  :Smile:

----------


## ŘožἇŁĕӢᵬᾇ ᾤeὧ

آإول مآقريت العنوآإن قلت مآبحدر آإكيد مب ششي ههههههههههه
بسس يوووم حدرت .. تمنيتْ حديقة بيتنآ جي هع هع لو كآن فيه حديقه بالاسسآسْ ..
سسسو نآإيسس موقفه وماشاء الله صميمهْ آلآختْ

----------


## reem hamad

ما شاء الله حلوة...... احلى ما عيبني فكرة الفواكه ..... ما شاء الله من تكبر الشتلات بيكون مظهر الحديقة روووعه  :Smile:

----------


## سينيوريتا ~

ماشاء الله ولا قوة الابالله

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> حلللللوووه تتهنون فيها يارب يوم بيسير عندي حديقه اباج تصممين لي اياها


من عيوني

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> روووووووووووووووووووووووعه ما شاء الله 
> مرتبه وزارعه كل شي فيها 
> 
> ونااااااسه تعالي برابعج هههههه عشان تساعديني في هالسوالف بعدين 
> ابا اسوي حديقه شراتج فبيتي



حياج انا ما عندي ربع في دبي وبساعدج من عيوني

----------


## فطوم9

نايس ماشاء الله

----------


## بنت دارالزيـن

مـــــاشـــــاء الله رووووعه

----------


## حور البحر

ما شاءاللّـ ـهْ روعه 
آللَّہ يحفظكم 
الصراحه استفدت من موضوعج لأني قيد تصميم حديقتي 
أرضيه إليلسه من وين خذتيها ! حلوة 
والمريحانه أقصد اللعبه الكبيره على كم تقريبا ! 

وفكرة الأحواض حلوة حواجز من خشب (روحج سويتيه ولا ينبأع جاهز !

----------


## uaeonly

ماشاء الله 

روووووووعه

----------


## um nooraa

very nice mashalaaa...

----------


## بنتكم الصغيرة

ماشا الله حلوه 


الله يبارك لج فيها 
حلو الواحد يهتم بالبيت بشكل دقيق 

دعواتكم لي ببيت جديد عاجل غير اجل

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> ما شاءاللّـ ـهْ روعه 
> آللَّہ يحفظكم 
> الصراحه استفدت من موضوعج لأني قيد تصميم حديقتي 
> أرضيه إليلسه من وين خذتيها ! حلوة 
> 
> من السوق الصيني المتر المربع 100 درهم 
> 
> والمريحانه أقصد اللعبه الكبيره على كم تقريبا ! 
> 
> ...


الخشب الحاجز بعد من السوق الصيني بالدرزن وانا صفيتهن بهاي الطريقه

----------


## فطامي الكشهــ

مااااشاء الله 

الله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## a.r.s.h

ما شاء الله ... عقبال حديقتي

----------


## sweet sugar

> الصراحة الحديقة واااااااايد حلوة
> الله يسعدج دنيا واخرة ويحفظلج عيالج

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

مشكورين عالمرور و الدعوات الحلوه

----------


## شيكي

بسم الله ما شالله

----------


## Ms.alsuwaidi

ماشا الله .. 

حلوه افكارج ^^

----------


## روح الجنة

ماااااااشاء اللة علي حديقج .. تتهنين فيها ان شاء اللة ... كنت بسألج كمن سؤال بس جاوبتى ما قصرتي على البنات .... بس الجلسة وين شارتنها ....

----------


## baba1ho

رووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## مس جرين

مااااااااااااااااشاااااااااااااااء الله نااايس
اقول عيل ما يحتااي تروحي الجمعيهـ خخخ 
الله يسعدج ببيتج وعيالج ..
وتسلم ايدج

----------


## it's-Me

ماشاء الله وايد حلوه  :Smile:

----------


## فطومـة

*ماشالله ولا اله الا الله 


تبارك الرحمن تهبل الحديقة 

والله يهنيكم حبيبتي 



وااايد استانست وانا اتمشى فيها خخخخ اقصد من خلال الصور عليكم بالعافية 








انا اذا زرت الامارات بييج على يوم عشان اقعد في الحديقة*

----------


## النهديه

ما شالله شجعتيني على الزراعه.......... ان شالله يوم يطلعلنا بيت قولوا اميييييييين

----------


## فرصاد

الله يهنيج

----------


## ghadeer1

ما شاء الله 
تبارك الرحمن 
تتهنو فيها يا رب

----------


## فن القفطان

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن رووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## الجوري 44

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن 
حلووو ومرتب

----------


## خاشوقة

ما شالله وايد حلوة الحديقة الله يباركلج فيها 
بس بغيت اسال عن الحصى اللي تحت الشير من وين يبتيه طلبتيه من مكان والا جمعتيه روحج؟؟
لان الاحجام تقريبا متساوية و السموحه

----------


## شعماوية 2007

*الصراحه رووووووووووووووعه رووووعه


ياسلام عليج*

----------


## أم بشر

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 

روووووووووعة أنا أحب الطبيعة

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> ماااااااشاء اللة علي حديقج .. تتهنين فيها ان شاء اللة ... كنت بسألج كمن سؤال بس جاوبتى ما قصرتي على البنات .... بس الجلسة وين شارتنها ....



بعد من السوق الصيني بحدود ال 2400 درهم

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> *ماشالله ولا اله الا الله 
> 
> 
> تبارك الرحمن تهبل الحديقة 
> 
> والله يهنيكم حبيبتي 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*حياج الله*

----------


## ام مهوري

ماشالله تبارك الرحمن

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> ما شالله وايد حلوة الحديقة الله يباركلج فيها 
> بس بغيت اسال عن الحصى اللي تحت الشير من وين يبتيه طلبتيه من مكان والا جمعتيه روحج؟؟
> لان الاحجام تقريبا متساوية و السموحه


الحصا من المشاتل مالت دبي ( مشاتل ورسان ) الكيس فيه 20 كيلو ال 3 اكياس ب 50 درهم 

في الوان منه الابيض و البني و الرمادي و فيه حجمين الصغير و الكبير 

انا اللي اشتريته الكبير ولونه رمادي

----------


## المتقاعدة

*ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن وااااااااااااايد حلوه الله يهنيكم فيها.*

----------


## مهـرة

روعة روعة ماشاء الله ..

----------


## موزة الغفلي

رووووووووووعه والله يهنيكم يارب

----------


## آهات قلب

مااااشاء الله رووووعه ..

امبدعه وامنوعه فيهااا الله يحفظج..

تتهنوون بهااا

----------


## بنت الشامسى

حلووووه ما شاء الله

----------


## برد الشتاء

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن رووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

مشكورين

----------


## راعية الزعفرا

صراحة التصميم الحديقة روووووووعة
ماشاء الله

----------


## بربرينه

روووووووووووعه ماشاء الله الله يسعدج يارب

----------


## حرمة الريال

مشاااالله الله يبارج لج فيها

----------


## شلال الورود

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن رووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## أم حمـــدان

ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله
ماشاء الله لاقوة الابالله
ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله

الله يحفظج ويرزقج الصحة والعافية ويحفظ عيالج ويرزقج برهم

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

مشكورين خواتي

----------


## أم اليازيه 2

ماشاء الله روووعه

----------


## ريـــــــم

ما شاء الله روعه  :Smile:

----------


## أميرة الشعر

تبارك الرحمن.. بيت الهنا إن شاء الله

----------


## صدى الحرمان22

روووووووووووووووعة ما شاء الله تبااارك الرحمااان
بس تعرفين مب لازم تروحين تشترين خضرة وفواكه حق بيتج
ههههههههههههههه
الله يهنيج فيها ان شاء الله

----------


## حلوهـ و كيوت

ما شاء الله
روووعه

----------


## ¤ Cheriè ¤

حبيت المغســلة وايــد
من وين ما شاء الله ؟؟

----------


## حب صافي

ماا شاا الله

حلوه 


بس تبين الصدق اول مره اشووف بيووت جي لوووول .. اقصد الاسوار قصيره .. اللي برع ما يشوفوونكم ؟


ذووقج حلو الله يهنييكم


^_^

----------


## غربو

ماشاء الله روووووووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## ام سارا2006

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن،،،، الله يهنيج بالبيت والحديقه ويكون بيت عامر يارب 

وعقبالنا ان شاء الله

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> حبيت المغســلة وايــد
> من وين ما شاء الله ؟؟


من لايف ستايل

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> ماا شاا الله
> 
> حلوه 
> 
> 
> بس تبين الصدق اول مره اشووف بيووت جي لوووول .. اقصد الاسوار قصيره .. اللي برع ما يشوفوونكم ؟
> 
> 
> ذووقج حلو الله يهنييكم
> ...


اختي هذا بيت ايجار و الحين اغلب المجمعات السكنيه في مردف تكون الفله داخل مجمع يعني ما في جدار 
بين الفله و الثانيه 
زين لقيت فله شبه منفصله و الحمد الله رجال الامن 24 ساعه مداومين 
والحمد الله الشجر وايد يغطي علينا 
والله يرزقنا بالبيت الملك اكيد بسوي الجدار عالي

----------


## همس الغلا 5

ماء شاء الله تبارك الرحمن صج مرتبه الحديقة يوم شفت هذا التصميم فكرت اعزمج عندي فلبيت 
علشان ترتبيلي حديقة بيتي ..

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> ماء شاء الله تبارك الرحمن صج مرتبه الحديقة يوم شفت هذا التصميم فكرت اعزمج عندي فلبيت 
> علشان ترتبيلي حديقة بيتي ..


من عيوني

----------


## MAHA21

حبيتها ماشالله
بس مب جنه بيتج كاشف وايد

----------


## صمت الحنايا ^

مشاءالله عليج مشاءالله عليج ابببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببداع ف اببببببببببببببببببداع مشاءالله في قمة الروعه الله يخليلج عيالج

----------


## لمسة فن99

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن رووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## ::ملاك::

رووووعةماشاءالله تبارك الرحمن

----------


## بسمه دبي

*ما شاء الله*

----------


## ام انومي

ما شاء الله تبارك الله حلوه الله يهنيكم

----------


## m-lady

ما شاء الله تبارك الله ....الله يبارك لج في بيتج ...

----------


## مون لايت

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن رووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## أم اشجان

ماشاء الله صراحه الحديقه حلوه يعطيج العافيه على الشغل الحلو

----------


## فديتني غاويهـ

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن ..
الحديقة رووووعه وحلوووهـ .. 
تتهنون فيهآآ آن شآء آلله انتي وعيآآلج ^^

----------


## ضي القمر..

ما شاء الله تبارك الله والله رووووعة
ربي يعطيج الف عافيه عساه بيت عامر وحديقة عامرة 

واااااااااااايد روعه ربي يحفظج

----------


## استندرا

حلــوة ماشاالله’’
الله يهنيــج غنآتـي’’

----------


## بنت القمزي

ما شاء الله شي شي واحلى شي الله يهنيج

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> حبيتها ماشالله
> بس مب جنه بيتج كاشف وايد


كيف يعني كاشف وايد ؟ الفله حواليها سور وفوق السور شجر 

يعني مثلا اغطي الحديقه بخيمه !!!

وانا ما اطلع الحديقه الا لابسه شيله كان كاشف و لا

----------


## سهارى1

ماشاء الله عليج مبدعه

----------


## Miss_Tota

teslmeeen 3 thoqesh el raqi gedan ... alla yahaneekom feeha in shallah ...  :Kafara:

----------


## هجورا

ما شاء الله

----------


## المـHــآ

ماشاء الله وااااايد حلو
ومرتب  :Smile:

----------


## بطة بيضاء

روعة ما شاء الله .. يا رب تتهنين فيه و تشوفين كل الخير

----------


## كيفي شريرة

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن رووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## دلووعتهم

ماشاء الله تباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارك الرحمن
روووووووووووووعه

----------


## mariaa

ماشالله ماشالله ... بس استفسار من وين ماخذة اللعبة مال اليهال ؟؟؟

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> ماشالله ماشالله ... بس استفسار من وين ماخذة اللعبة مال اليهال ؟؟؟


مشكوره الغاليه 

اللعبه مالت اليهال صناعه امريكيه عندهم مندوبه في الامارات 

غاليه شوي بس عليها ضمان طول العمر و ممكن اتضيفين عليها بعدين قطع زياده

----------


## دانتيلا _كيوت

ماشاء الله كل شي حلوو  :Smile:

----------


## سوارة

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني وأنا عبدك وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت، أبوئ لك بنعمتك على وأبوئ بذنبي ، فاغفر لي فانه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

----------


## lololancome

ما شاء الله وتباركـــ الرحمن 

ابدااااع بكل معنى الكلمة الله يحفظ بيتج ياااارب.

----------


## دلووعهـ

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن رووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## صوت السكون

ما شاء الله تبارك الله الحديقة روعة يعيبني الترتيب جي 
الله يهنيكم فيها

----------


## juoj

ماشاء الله روعه

----------


## شجون 2009

ماشااء الله لا قوة الا بالله

روعه اختي وااايد عيبني 

تتهنين ياربي في بيتج

الله يحفظكم ويبارك فيكم يارب

----------


## الجرح ارحم

ما شااء الله × ما شاء الله

ناايس× ناايس × ناايس

بالتوفييج والله يرزقج الثمار

----------


## m-lady

ماشالله تبارك الرحمن ..... الله يبارك لج في بيتج ...

----------


## روح الشامسي1

ما شاء الله وايد حلو الحديقة

----------


## أمل سالم

ماشاء اللہْ...اللہْ يهنيكم

----------


## تعب حال

بارك الله ابدعتي وفنتكتي^^..صراحه ترتيبج وتنسيقج واااااااااايد حلو تبارك الرحمن..
ربي يهنيكم^^

----------


## snow heart

ماشاء عليج حبيبتي اتصدقين انه بعد احب الزراعة واحب اصممها بنفسي ماشاءالله عليج ..  :Smile:  خيالج واااسع 

وحبيت اعطيج فكرة .. اذا حبيتي اطبقينها (اتسوين اشكال بالورد يعني اتسوين دائرة او مثلث او مربع يكون كله فيه ورد وبشكل هندسي ^^ وتكون ورد بوريحة صديقيني بيطلع فل وخاصة بلليل ريحته جنان وقت الشوي  :Smile:  موفقة يا الغلا

----------


## أم_مهير

ماشاء الله عليج رووووووووووووووعة

تسلمين

وتتهنين فيه ان شاء الله الغالية

----------


## سلامـه

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن واااااااايد حلوه ومرتبه الحديقه

----------


## بحور الحزن

ماشاءالله بصراحه وايد حلوه

----------


## أم سعيد حسن

روعة ذوقج تسلمين حبيبتي.......ماشاء الله عليج فنانة

----------


## أريام

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن روووووووووووووعــــــــــــــــة كلمة روعـــة شوي عليها.... 
عجبتني هذه الحركة .... الخشب من عند النجار ؟؟؟؟

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> ماشاء عليج حبيبتي اتصدقين انه بعد احب الزراعة واحب اصممها بنفسي ماشاءالله عليج ..  خيالج واااسع 
> 
> وحبيت اعطيج فكرة .. اذا حبيتي اطبقينها (اتسوين اشكال بالورد يعني اتسوين دائرة او مثلث او مربع يكون كله فيه ورد وبشكل هندسي ^^ وتكون ورد بوريحة صديقيني بيطلع فل وخاصة بلليل ريحته جنان وقت الشوي  موفقة يا الغلا



مشكوره اختي

بس ما فهمت وايد الفكره 

يعني احواض ورد !

----------


## هان زاده

ماشاء الله .. تبارك الله
تفكير وذوق 
روووعه

الله يسعدج دنيا واخره ..

----------


## Romanove

:13 (30):  :13 (30):  :13 (30): 

 :55 (11):  :55 (8):  :55 (11):  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  :55 (11):  :55 (8):  :55 (11): 

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله ما شاء الله

رووووووووووووووعة ختيه أم حمني وطمطم

أمووووت على الزرع واللون الأخضر في البيت

إن شاء الله حابة أسوي جيه يوم بيصير عنديه بيت فيه مكان للحديقة

وبستعين بج اتساعدينيه بالأفكار الغاوية

 :13 (30):  :13 (30):  :13 (30):

----------


## قمره

رووووعه ما شاء الله 

ربي يتمم عليج

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن روووووووووووووعــــــــــــــــة كلمة روعـــة شوي عليها.... 
> عجبتني هذه الحركة .... الخشب من عند النجار ؟؟؟؟


لا اختي مب من النجار من السوق الصيني ينباعن بالدرزن ال12 خشبه ب 20 درهم تقريبا 

كان لونهم افتح شوي انا رجعت صبغتهن غامج

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> ما شاء الله ما شاء الله ما شاء الله
> 
> رووووووووووووووعة ختيه أم حمني وطمطم
> 
> أمووووت على الزرع واللون الأخضر في البيت
> 
> إن شاء الله حابة أسوي جيه يوم بيصير عنديه بيت فيه مكان للحديقة
> ...


من عيوني

----------


## والله انثىQQ

ما شا الله تبارك الله وايد حلوةة تتهنون ابها

----------


## الفرآشه

ماشاء الله جميل 
ربي يوفقج



^^

----------


## ms. caramel

ماشاءالله تبارك الله

كلمه روووووعهـ قليلهـ ..

ذوقك حلوماشاءالله فالتنسيق  :Smile: 

الله يهنيكي يالغلـآ ..

أهم شي الصغار مبسوطييين  :Big Grin: 

ولاتنسي تصوري لنا الأشجار لما تثمر  :Smile:

----------


## silent soul

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن رووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## $فاقده غالي$

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن رووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## المزيونة2002

واااايد رووووووووعه

ماشاء الله

الله يبارك فيج وفي أهلج وعيالج

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> ماشاءالله تبارك الله
> 
> كلمه روووووعهـ قليلهـ ..
> 
> ذوقك حلوماشاءالله فالتنسيق 
> 
> الله يهنيكي يالغلـآ ..
> 
> أهم شي الصغار مبسوطييين 
> ...


انشاء الله 

مشكوره عالمرور

----------


## دلوعه5

*ماشاءالله تبارك الرحمن
هالبيت مارة صوبه بس ماأذكر وين فدبي*

----------


## ام ميثه..

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن
رووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## رواني

واايد حلوة ما شا الله 

ربي يهنيييج فيها

----------


## أم عزه

بسم الله ما شاء الله ،، أحب ورد الكارنيشن واااااااايد ،، وإن شاء الله بزرع منهن يوم اتحول  :Smile:

----------


## "شموخ"

ماشاء الله حلوه وتنسيقج وايد حلو ربي يهنيج ويسعدج

----------


## أم هنادي

الصراحة الحديقة واااااااايد حلوة
الله يسعدج دنيا واخرة ويحفظلج عيالج

----------


## دمعة الماسة

ماشاء الله تبارك الله بيت عامر 
عجبتني فكرة فواصل الاحواض الزراعية 
يعطيج العافية

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> *ماشاءالله تبارك الرحمن
> هالبيت مارة صوبه بس ماأذكر وين فدبي*


في مردف

----------


## عيون المهاااا

ماشاء الله رووعه

----------


## دنياالاسلام

ما شاء الله عليج وعلى بيتج

صراااحة روعة 

والله يرزقني بيت حلوووووووووووووووو نفسج

----------


## عيون المها2

الصراحة الحديقة واااااااايد حلوة
الله يسعدج دنيا واخرة ويحفظلج عيالج

----------


## ஐ عَـفـرٌة ஐ

صراحة روووووووووووووووووعه 
وايد عيبتني بسيطة و مرتبه و فيها كل اللي كنت ناويه احطه في حديقة بيتي ^^

----------


## سرب المعاني

ماشاءالله لاقوة الا بالله
بصراحه صدق صدق ابداع ماشاءالله عليج - تتهنون فيها يارب - احب الالزراعه الي جذيه واليلسه بينه





بس بسالج مريحانة الاطفال من وين؟؟

----------


## الضبي

صراحه خبال شكلي بخذ رايج يوم بسكن بيتي إن شاء الله عشان تعطيني أفكار بيت الهناء إن شاء الله والله يسعدكم ويخليكم أسره سعيده

----------


## *العاااامرية*

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 

اللهم لا حسد.... روووووووووعة  :Smile:

----------


## NOOR ALFAJER

ماشالله تبارك الرحمن

----------


## To0o0ota

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن.. حلووووه الحديقه.. الله يهنيكم

----------


## دلع البدع

ماشاءالله حلوة

----------


## إيمي الحلوة

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن 
رووووووووووووووووعه 


الله يحفظج يارب

----------


## مدى رضاكم

ماشاءالله وايد نا بعد عندى حديقه وايد حلوه بس ما اعرف انزل الصور حبت اسالج عن الكركده من وين ختيهم

----------


## ام فخريه

تبارك الله وما شاء الله على الحديقه الحلوه والمرتبه والله يحفظكم من كل شر

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> ماشاءالله لاقوة الا بالله
> بصراحه صدق صدق ابداع ماشاءالله عليج - تتهنون فيها يارب - احب الالزراعه الي جذيه واليلسه بينه
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بس بسالج مريحانة الاطفال من وين؟؟



مشكوره الغاليه 

اللعبه مالت اليهال صناعه امريكيه عندهم مندوبه في الامارات 

غاليه شوي بس عليها ضمان طول العمر و ممكن اتضيفين عليها بعدين قطع زياده

----------


## فطومه الحلوه

رووووعه ما شاء الله
تتهنون فيها

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> صراحه خبال شكلي بخذ رايج يوم بسكن بيتي إن شاء الله عشان تعطيني أفكار بيت الهناء إن شاء الله والله يسعدكم ويخليكم أسره سعيده


من عيوني

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> ماشاءالله وايد نا بعد عندى حديقه وايد حلوه بس ما اعرف انزل الصور حبت اسالج عن الكركده من وين ختيهم


الكركديه بذور

----------


## الخوااافي

حديقه حلوه ومرتبه ........

----------


## ميـــاسة

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله 
رووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## *روح الورد*

ما شاء الله الحديقة روووعة وتفتح النفس وزين انج سويتي مكان لليهال يلعبون فيه ويتحركون بحرية مهم جدا لصحتهم ونموهم

----------


## jotem

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن

خذت افكار لبيتي ^^

----------


## فواحة عطر

روووووعه ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن

----------


## همس المشأعر

ما شا الله

----------


## miss_layali

ذوق ماشاء الله عليج
ربي يسعدكم

----------


## Dubai's pearl

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 

روووووووووعه 

الله يجعله بيتن عامر ان شاء الله

----------


## @أحلى فرفورة@

ماشاء الله وايد حلوه

----------


## غاية الضوء

ماشالله روعة ..

----------


## lo0ove

واااااااو الصراحه اكثر من رووووووعه 

ماشاء الله عليح

----------


## miss sky

مشاء الله تبارك الرحمن ....الحديقه روعه ....^0^..."ذويقه"

----------


## دمانيه

تبارك الرحمان ابداع تنفعين تكونين مصصم حدائق برافوااا تصيفيق حار لج ياحط ريلج فيج اللهم للك الحمد الشكر ماشاء الله عليج..

----------


## ام محمد 9119

ما شاء الله

----------


## alashe

سلام عليكم 

روعة ماشاء الله عليج منج استفيد الاني بتقل بيت بروحي ان شاء الله قريب

----------


## سكره الامارات

الله يسعدج واايد حلوه الحديقه و تفتح النفس ,, 
الله يبعد الحسد عنج

----------


## هدوء ورزانه

ماشاءالله .. تتهنين فيها يارب

انا شراتج من النوع الي وايد اهتم في الحديقه والزراعه.. واحب ايلس فيها اكثر من داخل..

تسلم ايدج وعساه بيت عامر بذكر الله

----------


## الياسيه20

ووووووووووووووووايد حلوووه 

جنااااان ما شاااء الله

----------


## Hno0odah

ماشاء الله حديقتج حلوه 
جن بيتج احذال بيت عمتيه اهل ريلي ماخذين بيت اهناك 
بس للحين ما خلص

----------


## @غرايب@

ما شاء الله

----------


## ايوشكا

رووووووووووووعه ماشالله من وين خذتي الاشجار والاخشاب

----------


## Pinkhat

ما شاء الله

----------


## أم الأطفال

مشاءالله روووووووووعه الله يهنيج فيها حبوووبه

----------


## أم رويشد

ما شاء الله تبارك الله اكثر من روعه تتهنون فيها يارب خلا ص ان شالله بس يخلص بيتي اليديد
بسوي شرات حديقتج الرائعة

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> رووووووووووووعه ماشالله من وين خذتي الاشجار والاخشاب


الاشجار من مشاتل ورسان دبي و الخشب من السوق الصيني

----------


## بنت رااكـ

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 

روووووعة روووووعة 


مصممة ماشاء الله عليج

----------


## السعادة ال

ماشالله تبارك الرحمن

----------


## J44Z

رووووووووعه ماشاءالله 

وانا عيبني سوالف الزرع لاني احب الزراعه

واستفدت من اشياء منج بصراحه وحفظه الصفحه عندي

ومسكتج في البيوت الاندلسيه اكيد هههههه

يعني بيتنا اليديد بالورقاء ان شاءالله قريبه منج احم احم

تسلمين التقرير والمجهود المتعوب عليه

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> رووووووووعه ماشاءالله 
> 
> وانا عيبني سوالف الزرع لاني احب الزراعه
> 
> واستفدت من اشياء منج بصراحه وحفظه الصفحه عندي
> 
> ومسكتج في البيوت الاندلسيه اكيد هههههه
> 
> يعني بيتنا اليديد بالورقاء ان شاءالله قريبه منج احم احم
> ...


لا اختي انا مب في البيوت الاندلسيه انا في شروق مردف

----------


## * جـ.ـوري *

ما شاءالله ..تباركالرحمن 


بجد ..شغل حلو و متعوب عليه 

الله يبعد عنكم العين و الحسد 


تتهنون فيها ياااارب

----------


## miss.ronaldo

ماشاءالله ناااااااااايس ..

بس سؤال 

الحين السور مب مرتفع يعني ييرانكم يرومون يجوفونكم ؟ ><" كيف جي ولا عدالك عنقليز ^^ !

----------


## دانة الامارات

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن

فمة الابداع

واااااااااااااااااايد حلوة 

ما شاء الله عليج الصراحه مبين انج تعبتي عليها من الخاطر
كل شي حلو فيها

الله يكتب لكم فيها ايام سعيدة 



بس عندي سوال صغير وين سويتي اللعبه وعلى جم ..ردي عالخاص 

وتسلمين ع هالذوق

----------


## لمعة خرز

رووووووعة شكلي عرفت وين فلتج في شروق مردف ^_^ خالتي ساكنة هناك ... الفلة روعه بس للامانة حديقتج احلى من حديقتها

----------


## افنان

صدق انج مبدعة الله يهنيج فيها

----------


## لمعة خرز

رووووووعة شكلي عرفت وين فلتج في شروق مردف ^_^ خالتي ساكنة هناك ... الفلة روعه بس للامانة حديقتج احلى من حديقتها

----------


## فساتيني

الله يعطيج العافيه


ماشاء الله وااايد حلو

----------


## عاشقة الاسود

ماشااء الله لاقوه الابالله الله يحرسك من العين والحسد 

روووووووووووووووعة بتوفيق بس لاطلعت الفواكة والخضروات والورد ارسلي في 

السعودية مالي شغل هههههههههههههههههه>>ماتنعطي وجه ابدن

----------


## الحديقة

وايد حلوه والله يسعدكم فيها والاجمل اللعبه حق الاطفال

----------


## ريماني 27

ما شاء الله عليج صدق انج مبدعه وتحبين الزراعه انا الي اشوفه ابداع

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> تبارك الرحمان ابداع تنفعين تكونين مصصم حدائق برافوااا تصيفيق حار لج ياحط ريلج فيج اللهم للك الحمد الشكر ماشاء الله عليج..


مشكوره اختي

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> ماشااء الله لاقوه الابالله الله يحرسك من العين والحسد 
> 
> روووووووووووووووعة بتوفيق بس لاطلعت الفواكة والخضروات والورد ارسلي في 
> 
> السعودية مالي شغل هههههههههههههههههه>>ماتنعطي وجه ابدن



حياج انت عندنا بالامارات واخذي اللي يعجبك و بالمره نتعرف عليج

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> رووووووعة شكلي عرفت وين فلتج في شروق مردف ^_^ خالتي ساكنة هناك ... الفلة روعه بس للامانة حديقتج احلى من حديقتها


الحمد الله واخيرا لقيت حد ساكن عدالي 

عرفيني عليها ما اعرف حد في المجمع ولو مريتي عليها حياج عندي فرصه اتعرف عليج

----------


## روح من عسجد

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

أكثر من روعة واحلى مافيها انها باجتهادج الشخصي وافكارج وتصميمج

----------


## أمورة

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن

روووووعه و الافكار حلوه

و احلى شي انها من تصميمج 

احب الحرمه اللي ادير بيتها و اتصمم بروحها

ربي يحفظ لج عيالج و بيتج و يجعله بيت عامر

----------


## ام هند2

> الصراحة الحديقة واااااااايد حلوة
> الله يسعدج دنيا واخرة ويحفظلج عيالج

----------


## فطمطم

ماشاءالله حلوووووووه الحديقه

----------


## Sweetest Girl

ماشاءالله عليج واضح انج ربة بيت نمبر ون 
ربي يوفقج الغلا ويسعدج

----------


## ام علي725

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن و الله يهنيج في بيتج و يرزق الجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## تسجيل

الله يهنيج فيها

----------


## FrAsHa

تبارك الرحمن

----------


## أم زايد 77

ـ ماشاءالله عليج دووووومج فنانه يام حمني (:

----------


## M!Ss_A

ياحافظ ماتم شي ومازرعتييييه الغلا ممكن تحطين صور بييتج

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

*مــــشــــكــــوريــــــن*

----------


## _أم الأولاد_

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمان
الله يهنيكم فيها يا رب

----------


## zezu & luza

ما ظهرن الصور حبوبه

----------


## ashash

مااشااءالله عتباارك الرحمن
الحديقة روعه و انا مثلج احب الزراااااعه
الله يهنيكم يا رب

----------


## Ana Ahwak

ما شاء الله .... لا اله الا الله

حلوة الله يهنيج فيها إن شاء الله

----------


## BentUAE

حلوة ما شاء الله 
الله يهنيكم ويبارك لكم في بيتكم

----------


## 3lya

ماشالله عليج

----------


## مسا الليل

ما شاء الله تبارك الله الحديقه وايد حلوه الله يهنيكم فيها

----------


## dxb Queen

mashalla very nice sis
^^

----------


## sweeto0o

وايد حلوه ماشاءالله

الله يخليلج عيالج ان شاءالله

----------


## مغربية1983

ماشاء الله

و انا احب الخضرة ايضا

----------


## wafa123

ماشاءالله رووعه تتهنين فيها ياارب انا لوعندي مثلها ما اطلع من البيت يكفي الحديقه ونااااسه

----------


## ^ روح ^

ساكنة بالراشدية  :13 (33):  :13 (33): 
حلوة حديقتكم ماشالله تبارك الرحمن

----------


## the quean

روووووووووووووووووووعه 

حديقتج ماشالله عليها تهبل حيييييييييل

----------


## لوليانو

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن حبيت طريقة الزراعه ... ماشاء الله

----------


## عيون لوزية

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن

----------


## ملكة الذوق

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن رووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

*مشكورين عالمرور*

----------


## السنقباســـية

كلمه روعه!!!


شوي على حديقتج 


ماشاءالله تبارك الرحمن .... 


ربي يوفقج حبوبة!  :Smile:

----------


## أم رواضـي

انا وااااااااايد احب الزراعة بس المشكلة ماعندي مكان
والحين بنتقل و ناوية ازرع من الخاطر 
خبريني اختي شو اهم شي في الزراعة يعني شو لازم اراعي عشان انجح ؟؟
و كم شهر احتاج عشان اشوف النتيجة بعد الزراعة ؟؟؟

----------


## دلوعه5

*كنت حاسة انها في مردف لاننا نمر صوب بيت الوالد و أول ماشفت الصورة عرفت البيت بس حابة أسألج سؤال ماعليج أمر بالنسبة لشجرة البرتقال اللي طول السنة تثمر شو نوعها أو اسمها؟؟ و من وين طحتيبها؟؟
و السموحة بس كل ما ادخل أحب اشوف حديقتج ماشالله ماقدر اقاوم ابداعج فيها
الله يهنيج و يسعدج فحياتج و بيتج*

----------


## سريلاك

بصرااحة .. حديقتج رووووعه ما شاء الله ... الله يجعله بيت السعادة والهنا...

----------


## أغليـــــــك

ماشااااءالله روووعه والله . . الصرااااحه عيبني

----------


## أم أنورررر

ماشالله تبارك الرحمن

----------


## ام الريان

ماشاء الله روووووووووووووووعة وابداع

----------


## غزالة فرعونية

ما شاء الله نظام وجمال تتهنون فيها يا رب وأهنيك على ذوقك الراقي

----------


## الغزلان

ماشالله عليج 
مبدعه

----------


## بنت الوطن

ما شا الله روعه 

والله يبارك لج فعيالج  :Smile:

----------


## ][الجوري][

ماشالله تبارك الرحمن

----------


## noordubai

ما شاء الله حديقة بيتج وااايد حلوة ...

تتهنين فيها يارب

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> انا وااااااااايد احب الزراعة بس المشكلة ماعندي مكان
> والحين بنتقل و ناوية ازرع من الخاطر 
> خبريني اختي شو اهم شي في الزراعة يعني شو لازم اراعي عشان انجح ؟؟
> و كم شهر احتاج عشان اشوف النتيجة بعد الزراعة ؟؟؟


اهم شي قبل ما تبدين الزراعه تمديدات الماي وبعدين التربه الزراعيه والنتيجه حسب نوع الزرع 

اتبين بعد 3 شهور تقريبا

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> *كنت حاسة انها في مردف لاننا نمر صوب بيت الوالد و أول ماشفت الصورة عرفت البيت بس حابة أسألج سؤال ماعليج أمر بالنسبة لشجرة البرتقال اللي طول السنة تثمر شو نوعها أو اسمها؟؟ و من وين طحتيبها؟؟
> و السموحة بس كل ما ادخل أحب اشوف حديقتج ماشالله ماقدر اقاوم ابداعج فيها
> الله يهنيج و يسعدج فحياتج و بيتج*


تسلمين الغاليه 
شجر البرتقال من مشاتل ورسان في دبي نوع البرتقال يسمونه تايلندي طول السنه يثمر 
سعر الشجره الوحده 500 درهم

----------


## أم رشودي1

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن

----------


## الكعبيه

رووووووووووووعه

بصراحه مبدعه ما شاء الله


وخطيره بصراحه عيني عليج بارده

----------


## ؟؟؟؟؟

ماشالله تبارك الرحمن 

روعة الصراحة 

الله يهنيكم فيها ^^

----------


## $غلا الغالية$

روعة تبارك الله
الله يهنيج اختي
ما شاء الله عليج خبيرة في الزراعة

----------


## golden lens

*ما شاء الله عليج

الله يحفظج ويحفظ حديقتج..

بس ما خبرتينا كم كلفتج؟؟

يعني السور تبارك الله وايد حلو.. كم كلفج ؟

والعامل اللي استخدمتيه من وين اتيبينه؟؟

مشكورة على موضوعج الحلو..*

----------


## ..ريماني..

:Salam Allah: 
ماشاء الله عليش مبدعه فنانه انا بخت مثلج بس مااعرف

----------


## lilylavender

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن 
وايد حلو وترتيبج بعد حلو 
عقبالنا ما نتحول بيتي اليديد واسوي حديقه

----------


## نوف الطائي

( فــــن )
شكلج ذويقه فديتج 
ما شاء الله

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> *ما شاء الله عليج
> 
> الله يحفظج ويحفظ حديقتج..
> 
> بس ما خبرتينا كم كلفتج؟؟
> 
> يعني السور تبارك الله وايد حلو.. كم كلفج ؟
> 
> والعامل اللي استخدمتيه من وين اتيبينه؟؟
> ...


*هلا اختي 

الحديقه كلفتني وايد بس احنا اتنقلنا بيت يديد عشان الحديقه 

المهم تمديدات الماي كامله مع نظام ري اوتوماتيكي كلفتني 5000 درهم 

سور الحديقه 4000 درهم 

العامل اللي عندي هندي لقيته بالمجمع و قلت له كل يوم ايمر ينظف ولو يبت له سماد اخليه هو اللي يسمد اعطيه في الشهر 300 درهم 

على فكره انا من سنه اشتغل بالحديقه لانها مكلفه فكنت كل شهر احدد مبلغ اكمل فيه الناقص 

و الحمد الله بعد سنه اقدر اقول ان الحديقه الحين جاهزه*

----------


## يَمّ

❀ ❀ ❀

ما شاء الله وايد مريحة و ذوق .. باختصار ( تفتح النفس ) ..
و أحلى شي إن فيها مساحات فاضية يعني ما تعور العين من الزحمة ^^
الله يديم عليج نعمة الذوق و حب الجمال و يبعد عنج الحسد  :Smile: 



❀ ❀ ❀

----------


## badrya

الصراحة الحديقة واااااااايد حلوة
الله يسعدج 
و انا بعد احب ازرع وايد

----------


## فراشه الحقل

ماشاء الله لا قوه الا بالله

ياليت تسوين موضوع,...تشرحين فيه كيف نخطط لحديقه البيت ونقسمها

----------


## عفاري80

تبارك الرحمن سبحان الله انتي من كم يوم في بالي..........الله يسعدج

----------


## فراشة15

ماشالله تبارك الرحمن

----------


## ام حمده 1

ماشالله تبارك الرحمن

----------


## تقى222

ماشاء الله

----------


## حلاوة جلكسي

ماشاء الله رووووووووووووووووووووعه وصدق اعجبتني الحديقه وانا كنت مفكره اني يوم اكون اسره لازم تكون حديقه في بيتي

----------


## ام شامه

_


حلوه حديقتج وآليلسه آحلى

تتهنين فيهآ آن شآءآلله

_

----------


## منورة

مبدعة بمعنى الكلمة الله يحفظكم يا رب

----------


## راعية فورويل

ما شاء الله روعه حديقتكم 
الله يهنيكم فيها...

----------


## ميرا المري

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن 

حلوة الحديقه والزراعه متنوعه والله يزيد ويبارك

وبالتوفيق ..

----------


## الود4

رووووووعه

ربي يعطيج العافية

----------


## n~~

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن .,

----------


## يازي9970

ما شاء الله روعه 
أنا من سبع سنين ساكنه بيتي ولين الحين ما عدلنا الزراعه مع اني خاطري اعدلها حق العيال بس ما شاء الله ريلي يومه بسنه و نتريا .......

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> ما شاء الله روعه 
> أنا من سبع سنين ساكنه بيتي ولين الحين ما عدلنا الزراعه مع اني خاطري اعدلها حق العيال بس ما شاء الله ريلي يومه بسنه و نتريا .......


لو بتترين ريلج ما بتخلصينها حتى بعد 10 سنين 

انا بروحي سويت الحديقه ريلي كنت استشيره في الاشياء الكبيره مثل اللعبه و اليلسه

----------


## بدر البدو

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو عة ماشاءالله

----------


## كجوجي

ررررررررررووووووووووووووووووعة ماشالله

----------


## om 7amada

ماشاااااااااااء الله تبارك الرحمن...الله يسعدج يارب ويرزقنا بيت الاحلام...يارب...

----------


## موزاااانه

ما شاء الله 

تبارك الرحمن

----------


## ماسة شرجاويه

الصراحه قمه فالابداع والترتيب والتنسيق ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
الصراحه تسلم ايدج ع مجهوج هذا بالفعل مبدعه 
الله يهنيج فيها ويبارك لكم يارب
يوم بيستوي عندي حديقه بخليج تساعديني *_^

----------


## ام ميودي2

الله يباركلج فيه رووووعه بس بغت انشدج عن الزحلاقيه والمريحانه من وين وبكم وتسلمين لو حتى على الخاص طرشيلي

----------


## شوشو_24

ماشاء الله في قمة الروعه
وانا اتخبلت ع حديقتكم ماشاء الله متعوب عليها والنتيجة تجنن
ممممم انا عرفت المكان بس حديقة البيت اللي انا شفتها
وكان مفترض اسكن فيها صغيرة ليش؟ :Frown: 
ربي يهنيييييييييييييييكم يارب ^___^

----------


## قلب خلي

ماشالله 
الله يهنيكم

----------


## خلود 2

ماشاء الله تبارك الله .. لا قوة الا بالله . 

ربي يحفظكم ويسعدكم دنيا وآخرة عزيزتي  :Smile:

----------


## om_mansooor

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن الزراعة حلوه تجنن 
ممكن اعرف من وين خذتي الالعاب ودي اخذ حق بيتنا  :Smile: 
وهالالعاب مع مرور السنين ماتخترب

----------


## راعية مواجيب

ماشاء الله الله يهنيكم

----------


## طيبة المنورة

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله 
صدق فنانة .... ربنا يهنيكي أنت و عيلتك فيها

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> الصراحه قمه فالابداع والترتيب والتنسيق ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
> الصراحه تسلم ايدج ع مجهوج هذا بالفعل مبدعه 
> الله يهنيج فيها ويبارك لكم يارب
> يوم بيستوي عندي حديقه بخليج تساعديني *_^


*من عيوني*

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> ماشاء الله في قمة الروعه
> وانا اتخبلت ع حديقتكم ماشاء الله متعوب عليها والنتيجة تجنن
> ممممم انا عرفت المكان بس حديقة البيت اللي انا شفتها
> وكان مفترض اسكن فيها صغيرة ليش؟
> ربي يهنيييييييييييييييكم يارب ^___^


*اختي هذي مشكله الحدايق في المجمع اللي انا فيه 

كل حديقه مختلفه عن الثانيه 

يعني ما تلاقين حديقتين متشابهات لا في الحجم و الا الشكل 

انا قبل ما اخذ بيتي اسبوع كامل بس اشوف الحدايق وبعدين عزمت 

والحمدالله اتوفجت فيها*

----------


## ام مطوور

فنااااان ببصرااااح

----------


## اليامي مريامي

عقبالنا ان شاالله
وعقبال حدايق الجنه نحن واياكم ان شاالله

----------


## صممتي

ما شالله تبارك الله احسن الخالقين 

حديقة مرتبة وحلوه الله يبارك لج في البيت يارب ويبعد عنج كل حاسد

----------


## أم عجفة

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن حلوه واللي محلنها اكثر انج انتي متفننه فيها وتعبانه عليها والله يهنيج الغالية

----------


## شوقاني21

ماشااء الله الحديقه واايد حلووه 
الله يسعدج دنياا والاخره. . !

----------


## أحلى شحية

ماشاء الله تتهنى فيه روعه ذوقش حلو

----------


## Bent RAK

ما شاء الله روووووووووووووووووووووووعة .. تباركـ الرحمن .. 

سبحان الله ، البيت ألي فيه حديقة ، بيت يشرح الصدر .. 

سبحان الله ^^

----------


## عطر المجالس

*ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن ،،*

----------


## خيال معلمة

روعة 
اتمنى أسوي نفسها

----------


## مـــــريم

رووووعه فديتج

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

*مشكورين عالمرور*

----------


## يكفيني غرامك

.::ما شاء لله::.

.::سو ناااايس::.

----------


## ساره العيناويه

ماشاء الله تبارك الله .. روووووعه الحديقه والحلو فيها انه كله من شغل ايدج ..حبوبه ابا اعرف الالعاب من وين ماخذتنهن وعلى كم

----------


## مس كيفي

ماشالله الحديقه وااايد حلووه

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## مشوطه

ماشاء الله والله اكبر

----------


## amona2

مشاء الله حديقتج حلووه

وعندج ذوق حلوو 

مشاء الله عليج

----------


## little girl

ما شاء الله روووعة 
انا احب الزراعة وايد بس وقتي ما يسمح للأسف ...
اختي انا عندي هالنبتة ... حلوة وايد وتورد طول السنة واهم شي نظيفة وماتوصخ
تعرفين شو اسمها؟

----------


## ام فطامين

ما شاء الله عليج بروحج مرتبه ولا مهندس

----------


## D.banoota

ماشالله ماشالله....تبارك الرحمن
الله يسعدج و يبعد عنج الحسد...

----------


## الجـــوري@

رووعه تتهنين فيها

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> ما شاء الله روووعة 
> انا احب الزراعة وايد بس وقتي ما يسمح للأسف ...
> اختي انا عندي هالنبتة ... حلوة وايد وتورد طول السنة واهم شي نظيفة وماتوصخ
> تعرفين شو اسمها؟


لا والله اختي ما اعرف شو اسمها

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> ما شاء الله عليج بروحج مرتبه ولا مهندس


لا اختي بروحي لو مهندس كان بياخذ مبلغ محترم وبالاخير ما بيسوي لي اللي بخاطري

----------


## ezgirt

> و اخيرا القعده 
> 
> وانا جمعتها من كل مكان اشتريت شي 
> 
> وهذا الشكل النهائي
> 
> 
> 
> الاضاءه ( الكبيره بس اللي فيها ليت زجاجه ملون و الصغار زينه )
> ...


الله يهنيك بهالحديقه و بهالذوق الراقي ..السور الخشب والتصميم ووتوزيع المزروعات واختيارها ..كللك ذوق ..تعبك مو خساره ..ماشاءالله
عندي ملاحظه شفنا كل الجمال في الحديقه ..بس صورة القعده ما في شيء قريب عليها انشالله يكون السبب التقاط الصوره فقط
عندي لك مقترح اضافه اذا حبيتي تعرفينه ممكن تكتبين في الردود

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> الله يهنيك بهالحديقه و بهالذوق الراقي ..السور الخشب والتصميم ووتوزيع المزروعات واختيارها ..كللك ذوق ..تعبك مو خساره ..ماشاءالله
> عندي ملاحظه شفنا كل الجمال في الحديقه ..بس صورة القعده ما في شيء قريب عليها انشالله يكون السبب التقاط الصوره فقط
> عندي لك مقترح اضافه اذا حبيتي تعرفينه ممكن تكتبين في الردود


اختي القعده على خلفها اشجار الدماس و على اليمين الكركديه و التوت وبعدين احواض الورد ومقابلها تماما لعبه الاطفال 
يعني لو اليهال يلعبون اقدر اشوفهم و انا قاعده 
وتفضلي شو الاقتراح ! انا نزلت الموضوع عشان استفيد 

مشكوره عالمرور

----------


## سيده المزاج

ماشاء الله -الله يهنيكم فيها-حبيت اسالج عن الحاجز الاخشاب في الاحواض من وين يبتيهم

----------


## الرحيــل

ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله 

الله يبارك لكم في مالكم وعيالكم .... ويحفظكم من كل مكروه ....

اختي ماعليج امر من وين اخذتي ملكة الليل تعبت وانا ادورها ....

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> ماشاء الله -الله يهنيكم فيها-حبيت اسالج عن الحاجز الاخشاب في الاحواض من وين يبتيهم


من السوق الصيني اختي

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله 
> 
> الله يبارك لكم في مالكم وعيالكم .... ويحفظكم من كل مكروه ....
> 
> اختي ماعليج امر من وين اخذتي ملكة الليل تعبت وانا ادورها ....


من مشاتل ورسان في دبي

----------


## Reem dxb

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن

----------


## ام البلاد

ماا شاااء الله تبارك الرحمن .. كله ذوووق وعجبني تنسيقج للزراااعة..

----------


## ام سلطآن

الصراحة الحديقة واااااااايد حلوة
الله يسعدج دنيا واخرة ويحفظلج عيالج

----------


## ~details

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن .............


بيج البيت بيلس بالحديقه وبشرب معاج ستكانة شاي 

هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن .............
> 
> 
> بيج البيت بيلس بالحديقه وبشرب معاج ستكانة شاي 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه


حياج الله

----------


## Night's Lover

ماشاءالله

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

مشكورين عالمرور

----------


## شموخ حفيت

روووووووووووووعه تبارك الله

----------


## umsawaaaf

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن رووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## e7sas_3`ali

ما شاء الله روعــــه ... تتهنين يا رب

----------


## حب 2007

ما شاء الله

----------


## *عســـل*

الصراحة الحديقة واااااااايد حلوة

ماشاء الله تبارك الله

ربي يسعدكم ويهنيكم...


الغاليه بسألج من وين خذتي ال outdoor playset وواااااااااايد عيبتني؟؟؟

----------


## قصة حب!

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن

الحديقة روعة وعيبني العاب اليهال، ان شاء الله احط منهن في بيتي

----------


## Mi$s [email protected]

حلو ماشاء الله 

ذووق راقي

ربي يهنيج به

----------


## لـيديUAE

ماشاءالله روعه
ابى منج رقم النجار وشو ممكن يسويلي  :Smile:  
تسلمين مقدما

----------


## hind25

روعه فديتج تتهنين فيه انتى والغاليين ان شاء الله

----------


## amoor12

ما شاء الله عليج مبدعه ....

----------


## خديجه4

ماشاء الله صج ابداااااااااااع ربي يحفضج من كل عين موفقة يارب العالمين

----------


## jwelle

ما شاء الله روعه

----------


## جنح الليل2

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمان


بس بسألج القعده من وين؟

----------


## دهن العود93

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمان ..والله رووعه ..

الله يسعدج ويحفظج ..

----------


## الوردة 82

ربنا يسعدج انشاء الله فيها

----------


## ~ DalloOo3a ~

مــــــــــــــــا شــــــاء الله 
تبـــــــــــارك الرحمـــن
والله رووووووووعة رووووووعة
تتهنون به ان شاء الله

----------


## فراشة UAQ

مشاااااء الله

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمان
> 
> 
> بس بسألج القعده من وين؟


من السوق الصيني

----------


## ضوالقمر

ماشاء الله لا قوة الا بالله تحفه جداااااااااا تسلم ايدك

----------


## dalo3aa

ما شالله روعهـ

----------


## كلمات

وايد حلوة ماشا الله ..(:

----------


## كسوله وادلع

بيي اشرب وياج شاهي خخخخ
ماشاء الله حلوه الصراحه الله يحفظج يا ربي ويحفظ عيالج وريلج

----------


## ام ميودي3

الصراحة الحديقة واااااااايد حلوة
الله يسعدج دنيا واخرة ويحفظلج عيالج

----------


## Angel26

رووووعه ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن

----------


## مطلع

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن بصراحة روعة وعندج ذووق في التسيق 

وحلوووه البيت لازراعة والخضره إلا تفتح النفس والله يهنيج أختي بحديقتج

----------


## zaina elzoina

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن

----------


## ميرانة

ما شاء الله حلوة حديقة بيتج ..

بعد يختي الريّال يوم يكون في شور الحرمة يوفّر عليها مجهود كبير و يخليها تبدع ^^!

----------


## عآشقه عيالي

مشاء الله روعة تتهنين فيها فديتج

----------


## دااار الزين

ماشالله عليج 
روووووووعة

----------


## أمـ سـعـيد

ماااااشاالله 
ابداع 
انا مثلج احب الشير واااااااايد 
حديقه مرتبه 
تبارك الله

----------


## الورقة الخضرا

ما شاء الله روووووووووعة

----------


## EMEE_84

ماشاءالله 
تتهنين بها يااارب 

 :Smile:

----------


## حـــزن العيــون

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن 

ابدعتي يالغلى والله يبارك لج ف بيتج واهله يا رب

----------


## حرم النعيمي

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله

----------


## Lovely Prince

ماشاء الله 
الله يوفقج

----------


## راعية_الرنج

روووووووووووووووعه

----------


## alasefaa1

إبداااااااااااااااع

----------


## نظرة برائة

ما شاء الله لاإله إلا الله

روووووووووعه ما شاء الله 

الله يهنيكم ياااااارب

----------


## أم محمد6

بسم الله تبارك الرحمن 

الله يهنيج اختي 

بغيت اسالج من وين حصلتي النعناع لاني من متى وانا ادوره و مب محصله و اشتريت مرة و زرعته طلعلي فلفل مب نعناع .. فياليت تخبريني من وين ..

----------


## ام ذياااب

انتي لازم تفتحين محل تصميم ديكور .. ماشاء الله عليج ذوووووق

----------


## حرم الشامسي ~

ماشاء الله حلوه..بس أختي الزرع إذا كان قريب من السور أو الجدار يخرب الصبغ وبعد فترة من تكرار سقي الزرع بتلاحظين أنه السور يتشقق ..فالأفضل أنه الزرع يكون بينه وبين السور احجار. أو انترلوك.تكون عازله عن وصول الماي للسور.

----------


## أم ريان وأحمد

ماشاء الله رووووووووعه الله يزيدج ان شاء الله ويحفضلج عيالج وايد حلوه

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> بسم الله تبارك الرحمن 
> 
> الله يهنيج اختي 
> 
> بغيت اسالج من وين حصلتي النعناع لاني من متى وانا ادوره و مب محصله و اشتريت مرة و زرعته طلعلي فلفل مب نعناع .. فياليت تخبريني من وين ..


من مشاتل ورسان في دبي

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> انتي لازم تفتحين محل تصميم ديكور .. ماشاء الله عليج ذوووووق


مشكوره اختي

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> ماشاء الله حلوه..بس أختي الزرع إذا كان قريب من السور أو الجدار يخرب الصبغ وبعد فترة من تكرار سقي الزرع بتلاحظين أنه السور يتشقق ..فالأفضل أنه الزرع يكون بينه وبين السور احجار. أو انترلوك.تكون عازله عن وصول الماي للسور.


والله اختي محد خبرني اول مره اسمع الكلام

----------


## LADY LOVE

ماشاءالله حلووة حديقتج

----------


## ذوق وقمه

ماشاءالله تبارك الله في بيتج 
والله عجبتني الكركديه وين ماخذتنها بغيت اعرف 
لو تسمحين

----------


## فطـــاميـــ

مــــــــــآآشااء الله حلوه

----------


## sweet-11

ما شاء الله حلوووو واييييييييييد

----------


## النرجس

ما شاء الله ولا قوة الا بالله 

روعه ومرتب ربي يهنيج

----------


## Jathebeyah

روعه ماشالله

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> ماشاءالله تبارك الله في بيتج 
> والله عجبتني الكركديه وين ماخذتنها بغيت اعرف 
> لو تسمحين


الكركديه عند الوالده شجره وهي عطتني من البذور مالت الورده

----------


## زوجة يعقوب

_روعة الحديقة ومصممة الحديقة اروع_

----------


## الجازي 66

روووووووووووووعه تتهنووووووووووووووووووووون

----------


## حواري 09

تخبل روووووووووووعه تبارك الرحمن الله يهنيج حبيبتي ويحفظ لج بيتج وعيالج

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

مشكورين

----------


## jeenan

مسكن الهناء والسعادة يارب
ربييحفظج ويهنيج دنيا واخرة يارب...

روووووووووووووعة الحديقة ومتنوعة بكل شي

----------


## buss-girl

الصراحة حديقتج رووووعه


و احلى ما فيها انها شغل ايدينج


ان شاء الله عقبالي اسوي جيه ولو انه ما عندي مساحه لحديقة مثل الي عندج كبرنا مساحة البيت عسب يكون واسع لكن للاسف ماشي مكان للحديقة بس بدبر اموري والله يوفقني


ابدعتي اختي

----------


## ●◦ٱڷغنوجه◦●

ماشاء الله وااااايد حلو
الله يبارك لج فبيتج ياربي

----------


## malakmaroc

رووووووووووعة ماشاء الله احب كتير الحديقة الي تكون مرتبة ربي يوفقك بحياتك اختي

----------


## دمعـــة زايــد

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن 

في منتهى الروعة مافيج حيله

مجهود رائع

----------


## ام سلامة1

ماشاء الله روعة الله يباركلج فيها وايد عجبتني حركة ال steps الحجر اللي على الارض في المدخل كيف سويتيها ,,, والداماس الغالية خطير اذا كبر يدخل في البواليع الله يكرمج ويسدهم انا بعد بشله من حديقتي قريب مع انه مستر علينا حتى البلدية عندنا في ابوظبي قامت ادور على البيوت و تقطعه .

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> ماشاء الله روعة الله يباركلج فيها وايد عجبتني حركة ال steps الحجر اللي على الارض في المدخل كيف سويتيها ,,, والداماس الغالية خطير اذا كبر يدخل في البواليع الله يكرمج ويسدهم انا بعد بشله من حديقتي قريب مع انه مستر علينا حتى البلدية عندنا في ابوظبي قامت ادور على البيوت و تقطعه .


مشكوره اختي الحجر اللي عالارض اشتريته من مشاتل و رسان في دبي الوحده ب 20 درهم 
والداماس محد خبرني عنه يمكن النوع الكبير خطر

----------


## الفلا

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن رووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

مشكورين عالمرور

----------


## صاحبة السموه

ماشاالله ماشاالله ..

رووووووعه الصراحه  :Smile:

----------


## Gorgey

ما شالله وايد روعة الغلا

----------


## رواضي...

ماشاءالله روعه الحديقه وترتيبج واايد حلوو ...

----------


## xouaexo

ويه وين اودي ويهي منج 
السموحه طلعت من زمان شايفه موضوعج ولا راده عليه 
ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
حديقتج تشرح الصدر واهم شي انها من تصميمج واشرافج 
ام حمني بالنسبه للداماس فصج ايكون صغير وخلال سنه يكبر بشكل فضيع 
واذا ما قصيتوه اول باول بيستوي غابه ويستنزف خصوبة الارض وجذوره تمتد بكل مكان 
ازرعوا كينا ولا شريش احسن منه

----------


## اروى الهاشمية

الا بتخبرج ام حمني // وين مشاتل ورسان ؟؟

----------


## jameela200

ماعليها كلام ماشاء الله

----------


## همي_بحر

ماشاء الله تباااارك الرحمن حلوووه الحديقه ماشاء الله ماشاء الله

----------


## الحب أنت

حبيت اليلسة نايس ما شاء الله ..

الله يجعله بيتا عامر ..

..

----------


## الجوري 44

ماشاء الله 
بيت عامر

----------


## = روحي تحبك =

very nais 
بس انتو وين ساكنين؟؟

----------


## أم جراااح

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الصراحة الحديقة واااااااايد حلوة
الله يسعدج دنيا واخرة ويحفظلج عيالج

----------


## فاطمةالحمادي

ماااااااشااااااااااء الله روووعه

----------


## ريم الغواني

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن 


غاليتي بعد وين مسويه الخشب وين ها المشتل الي شارتنه بليز فيديني 


وتسلم ايدج ع المجهود صراحه ابدعتي

----------


## طانجيه

ما شاء الله

----------


## LoOoL

ما شاء اللله 
حديقه متكامله 

ومب مخليه شي مب شارتنه 

تسلمين على هالمجهود وان شاء الله تحصدين ثمار هالزرع الحلو ما شاء الله

----------


## fn_yo0om

تبارك الرحمن ^^ انا احلم اسوي حديقتي جذية ^^ 
شكلي بييبج واستشيرج فكل شي بسويه باذن الله ^^ فحديقتي ... 
رووووووووعة غلاي

----------


## munamoor

يارب تسعدين أول شئ في بيتج اليديد مع العيال و أبو العيال و يبارك لكم الرحمن به 
و لا تنسين كل فترة تراوينا مزرعتج الغاوية و عسى ربي يحفظها من العين 
و تستانسين و انت تاكلين من ثنرها و ان شاء الله تاكلين من ثمرات الحنة

----------


## باربي

مشالله الحديقه رووووووووووووووووووووعه

الله يهينكم ولا يحرمكم من بعض 

تسلمين غناتي ع المشاركه الحلووووووه

----------


## الزمن الجميل

ما شاء الله بصراحه افكارج روعه روعه الله يخلي لج عيالج و يوفقج

----------


## ralbadi01

ما شاء الله روووووووعة

----------


## عيون الروح

روعههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## مجنونة و تجنن

ما شاء الله روعة المكان شكله مكان رومانسي حلو ناااايس .....
ربي يبارك لج عزيزتي ....

----------


## جرح وحداوي

ماشاء الله .. تبارك الرحمن...

ماشاء الله واايد حلوة .. ربي يبااركلكم فييهاا..

عاد نبغي صور بعد فترة يووم تكبر كل النباتات

----------


## دلـــوعـــة

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 

والله رووووووووعه عجبتني كتير 

الله يهنيكي فيها

----------


## بطله

روووووووووووووعه 

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 

تتهنون فيها يارب

----------


## The_Lady

الصراحة الحديقة واااااااايد حلوة
الله يسعدج دنيا واخرة ويحفظلج عيالج

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> ويه وين اودي ويهي منج 
> السموحه طلعت من زمان شايفه موضوعج ولا راده عليه 
> ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
> حديقتج تشرح الصدر واهم شي انها من تصميمج واشرافج 
> ام حمني بالنسبه للداماس فصج ايكون صغير وخلال سنه يكبر بشكل فضيع 
> واذا ما قصيتوه اول باول بيستوي غابه ويستنزف خصوبة الارض وجذوره تمتد بكل مكان 
> ازرعوا كينا ولا شريش احسن منه


مشكوره يا ام جاسم عينونج الحلوه

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> الا بتخبرج ام حمني // وين مشاتل ورسان ؟؟



بعد السوق الصيني ام عبدالرحمن

----------


## طيرالأحزان

روووووووووووعه ماشاءالله

----------


## كشكش

ما شاء الله

----------


## كلاسيك

ماشاالله 
جنة جنة

----------


## تراجي

السلام عليكم ماشاء الله شو ها التجمعات الي مسوينها ووين الدعوه انا بصراحه اول مره اشوف تجمعات حلوه ونا بعد بشارك وياكم لاني من عشاق الزراعه وبصور عندي عن الزراعه وبنزلها واذا حد يبي اي استفسا ر عن زراعه من عيوني لان عندي خبره عن الزراعه

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

مشكورين عالمرور

----------


## الوجود

ما شاء الله حلوه الحديقة

بس يالغلا بغيت اخبرج شجر داماس مب اوكي لانه الجذور تمتد لين مياه المجاري وتمتصها يعني هذا الشجر يدور على الماي يعني الجذور اتكون وااااااااايد ممتدة عسب جي مب اوكي

انا كنت بسوي بس عقب يوم عرفت غيرت راي بزرع شيء ثاني

----------


## الحلووووة

الصرااااحه الصرااااحه رووووووووووووووووووووعه..
ماااشااااء اللله ..
وتنسيقج واااايد احلى..^^

----------


## SHAM-MALL

ما شاء الله تبارك الله روعة ذوق الله يهنيك فيها يارب

----------


## شما المحيربي

ماشالله تبارك الرحمن

----------


## الحياة*أمل

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمان تتهنين فيها يا رب

----------


## همس الشفائف

ما شالله واااايد حلو
ومرتبة تبارك الرحمن

----------


## pinkvip

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
حلووه مره

----------


## أم عمرفديته

تبارك الرحمن وااااااااااااااااااااااااايد حلوه

----------


## سنفونية

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن واايد حلوة عقبالي لما اطلع من الشقة واسكن في فيلا

----------


## بنت الوفا

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن حلوة

----------


## ام سلطان 5

ماشا الله تبارك الرحمن

----------


## مياسوه

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن ,,,,حلوووووه 

احب الزراعه وااااايد والورود واللون الاخضر ^^

ماشاء الله ولاقوة الا بالله

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

مشكورين

----------


## Mίśs ЭтiκαŤё

ماشاءالله واايد حلاوة حديقتج 

تتهنين فيها يااارب ^^

----------


## لمن تثمر الزهور

ما شاء الله بالعافيه عليكم ..بغيت اسألج اختي عن الكركديه هل زارعه بذور او من المشتل؟

----------


## همسة شجن

ماشاء الله روعة 
والورد الجوري ماشاء الله علية

----------


## خواطر مدفونة

ماشاء الله عليج 
ذوقج حلو وترتيبج طررررررر
خاطري اسوي جيه فبيتي المستقبلي ان شالله اذا ماعدج مانع طبعا

خخخ

----------


## دار ام الغيث

تبارك الرحمن وااااااااااااااااااااااااايد حلوه

----------


## ريلي حياتي

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن
ربي يحفظلج عيالج

----------


## Reemany

ما شاءالله...تتهنون فيها..

----------


## الطائر الحزين

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن

روعة


التصميم والنباااتات بعد

----------


## شقرووووه

واااااااو روووووعه

خلاص يوم بيكون عندي بيت وابا انسق حديقتي بخذ افكار من عندج^^

----------


## SCAVA

الصراحة الحديقة واااااااايد حلوة
الله يسعدج دنيا واخرة ويحفظلج عيالج

كلج ذووووووووووووووووق

----------


## دمعات فرح

ماشالله تبارك الرحمن
روووووووعه
خاطري مثلها

----------


## السدره

*ما شاء الله عليج يعطيج ربي الف صحه وعافيه ويهنيج ببيتج وحديقتج ،،،*

*بس شو السكن هناك مريح والا ازعاج ،، انا حاطه ببالي بعد ما اخلص غربتي بإذن الله اني أدور لي هناك ..*

----------


## بثـينه

ما شاء الله رووووووووووعه ^^

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> *ما شاء الله عليج يعطيج ربي الف صحه وعافيه ويهنيج ببيتج وحديقتج ،،،*
> 
> *بس شو السكن هناك مريح والا ازعاج ،، انا حاطه ببالي بعد ما اخلص غربتي بإذن الله اني أدور لي هناك ..*


*
انا 7 سنين ساكنه في مردف اول سنه كنت اتضايج من الطيارات بس الحين خلاص اتعودت

والحمدالله المنطقه حلو*

----------


## نجمة الفجر

ما شاء الله روووعه.. الله يبارك لكم فيهاااا

----------


## تانجرين

ما شاء الله عليج أبدعت! أكيد تخبلوا أهلج لما شافوه. بليز قولي لنا من وين اشتريت ألعاب اليهال و حطيه في البوست الأول عشان الكل يستفيد. عيبني موت كل أنواع النباتات المزروعة.  :Smile:

----------


## **أم سلطان**

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن رووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## hmdh366

ماشالله حلوه الله ايهنيكم بالبيت

----------


## رولا Rola

كتييييييييير حلوه و رايقه و عجبني الترامبولين استنيني راح اجي انطنط شوي :12 (83): 

لا بجد عجبوني الحواض الصغيره عامله لكل نبته خصوصيتها , اصلي مع احترام الخصوصيه هههههههههههه

----------


## ريمان1

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن حلوة وتستاهلين الفرحه بس اذا ما عليج امر اتطرشيلي رقم او اسم المحل اللي اشتريتي من عنده العاب اليهال تراني ادور عليها واريد اسعار مناسبه اذا تعرفين

----------


## أم جاسب

تبارك الله عزيزتي ام حمني تحرين عمرج في لبنان شاده حيلج في الزرع وتتريين انها تثمر بعد 000000

----------


## ام صقر222

عسى بيت عامر

----------


## غزال 99

ما شاء الله ولا قوه الا بالله ...................روعة الله يبارك في الدار واصحابه
بس بقولج انتي وين ساكنه كأن البيت عند اجانب صح..

----------


## ريمييه

ماشاء الله عليج السواكن بدعتي

ويارب يارب يارب 

تنالين الافضل منها فالآخرة

قولي امين

----------


## ريمان1

الحديقة وايد حلوة بس اذا ما عليج امر احب اعرف من وين اشتريتي الالعاب اللي في الحديقه وبكم ارجوا ان تفيديني

----------


## اميرة الصحاري

حلو ماشاء الله

----------


## Roo7_AD

ما شاء الله تبارك الله .. 

روووووعه ^^

----------


## منى101

*تعرفين في شي وااااااايد عجبني اكثر من الحديقة والالعاب والاحواض والاشجار تعرفين شو هو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟قلبج الابيضتعرفين كيف عرفت انه ابيض من جمال الحديقة تبارك الله وروعة تصميمها والاهم ولي لفت انتباهي ردودج الاكثر من لبقة على اسئلة خواتج في المنتدى (على الرغم من تكرار نفس السؤال عشرين مره) والامانه والصدق في اعطائج للمعلومة...الله يعطيج الف الف الف عافية ويرزقج بجنة الفردوس في الاخرة... اااااامين*

----------


## غلا علي

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله 
لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله

----------


## المفنوده1

ماشاء الله روووووووووووووووووعه الله يهنيكم

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> *تعرفين في شي وااااااايد عجبني اكثر من الحديقة والالعاب والاحواض والاشجار تعرفين شو هو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟قلبج الابيضتعرفين كيف عرفت انه ابيض من جمال الحديقة تبارك الله وروعة تصميمها والاهم ولي لفت انتباهي ردودج الاكثر من لبقة على اسئلة خواتج في المنتدى (على الرغم من تكرار نفس السؤال عشرين مره) والامانه والصدق في اعطائج للمعلومة...الله يعطيج الف الف الف عافية ويرزقج بجنة الفردوس في الاخرة... اااااامين*


مشكوره اختي عالكلام الحلو

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

تطوراتي في الحديقه 

البنات اللي شافو صور حديقتي في اول الموضوع اكيد بيشوفون الفرق 

حديقة بيتي . . . قولوا ما شاء الله 

تحت نافوره الماي الصغيره في مساحه فاضيه وهي مقابل اليلسه فقررت ازرعها ورد

( سويته امس اول ما راحوا الضيوف )

قبل 


بعد 







الكركديه شلته كله 



و زرعت مكانه ملكه الليل 



و مكان الورد الموسمي زرعت 



شجره اطلع ورد ابيض ما عرفت اسمها و تحتها ورد بنفسجي موسمي 



وهذي شجره القطن هديه من ام جواهر 

كانت زينه و خضره بس اول ما نقلها على الارض ذبلت بصبر عليها اكيد بترجع



وهذا فلفل اخضر حار 

بس بعدني اليوم بزرعهن بالارض 



وهذي باميه زرعتها بذور 



شمام زرعته بذور 



جرجير بعد بذور 



يمكن بقدونس او كزبره نسيت ( بعد بذور )



خيار بعد بذور

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

وهذا بصل 



زرعت روز ماري عدال النعناع ( شتل من المشاتل )



الطماطم استوت 






هذي اشتريها من النت و التعليقه الحديد من ايس 



وحده للفراوله 



اشتريت الفراوله من ام جواهر مشكوره ما قصرت 



وهذي للطماطم بعد من ام جواهر 



وهذي للفلفل بس انا ما لقيت فلفل زرعت فيها ورد و طلعت حلوه



و عند شباك المطبخ زرعت توليب

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

والحين وصلنا عند مدخل البيت 

الاصيص اشتريتهم من الصيني و الورد من ام جواهر و المشاتل 









هذا فلفل ملون زينه من المشاتل



وهذي و اللي تحتها من ام جواهر 



\

وهذي حطيتها مقابل الباب 



و كان عندي ضيوف من اول ما شافوا حديقتي وايد عجبتهم بس كانوا يقولون لي شي واحد ناقص فيها 

شو ؟؟؟؟ ما يخبروني 

وقبل ما يسافرون بيوم اشترولي هديه 

و قالوا لي هذا اللي ناقص بالحديقه 



عصافير كناري 





وقالي اخليهم كل واحد بقفص 10 ايام بعدين احطهم بقفص كبير 

ليش ما ادري 

وهذي كل اخباري

----------


## رها

ماشالله تبارك الرحمن
ماشالله تبارك الرحمن
ماشالله تبارك الرحمن
ماشالله تبارك الرحمن
ماشالله تبارك الرحمن
ماشالله تبارك الرحمن

----------


## شعاع نور

ما شاء الله رائعة

----------


## ام سلومة

ما شاء الله جميلة احلى ما في الدنيا الخضار
الله يحفظك انت وعيالك

----------


## أم مريومه

وايد حلوه ماشاء الله اضني مصممة حدايق؟؟؟

----------


## أجمل اللحظات

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن ..

----------


## قرموشة الماريه

روعه ماشالله الله يهنيج

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

مرحبا 

اليوم صورت جديدي 

حصاد الطماطم ما شاء الله 




تذكرون التوليب اللي زرعت عند شباك المطبخ



اليوم لقيته كله مفتح 



والورد اللي زرعته كله فتح



وهذا الخيار كله ورد 



هذي شجره القطن اللي هدتني اياها ام جواهر اول ما زرعتها ذبلت 



واليوم لقيتها الحمد الله انتعشت 



هذي اشتريتها من ايس احط فيها اكل للعصافير 

حلوه اتلم العصافير عدال القعده مالتنا 



وهذي شجره رمان يمني هديه من صديقتي يابتها من اليمن 



وهذا كل جديدي

----------


## هنهون

ما شاء الله الله يهنيج ويسعدج

----------


## هنهون

حلوة التطورات اليديده توني اشوفها .....متابعه لكل جديد

----------


## فرحة الشوق

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن


ممكن اعرف من وين خذتي لعبة اليهال وبكم
اذا ما عليج امر ع الخاص

----------


## شرجاوية ذويقة

روعة ماشاء الله، شفتوا يوم الوحدة فينا تبا تسوي شي تقدر بدون ما تعتمد على غيرها من العمالة اللي تارسين البلد ما شاء الله عليج و على افكارج

----------


## خفايا خفوق

*عاديه جدا شو فيها يعني ؟؟*

----------


## كلي أنا

بسم الله مشاء الله روعى ى ى ى ى ى ى ى ى

----------


## صاحبة السمو85

ما شاااااااااااء الله لاقوة الا بالله ..الله يهنيج يارب وييحفظج لج عيالج

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> حلوة التطورات اليديده توني اشوفها .....متابعه لكل جديد


مشكوره عالمتابعه

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> روعة ماشاء الله، شفتوا يوم الوحدة فينا تبا تسوي شي تقدر بدون ما تعتمد على غيرها من العمالة اللي تارسين البلد ما شاء الله عليج و على افكارج


مشكوره اختي

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> *عاديه جدا شو فيها يعني ؟؟*


راوينا حديقتج انشوف انت شو مسويه لو هذي بالنسبه لج عاديه اكيد انت مبدعه 

ومنكم نستفيد

----------


## دانة المنصوري

بسرعة ما في داعي تروحين السوق ههههههههههههههههههههه امزح 
ما شاء الله يهنيكم 
الصراحة الحديقة واااااااايد حلوة
الله يسعدج دنيا واخرة ويحفظلج عيالج

----------


## xouaexo

> ما شاء الله ولا قوه الا بالله ...................روعة الله يبارك في الدار واصحابه
> بس بقولج انتي وين ساكنه كأن البيت عند اجانب صح..



عادي اجاوب يا ام حمني 
الله يبارك فيج اختي غزاله
لا ما كان البيت عند اجانب ودايما اهل البلاد مظلومين اذا بيتهم ديكوره حلو بيقولون اكيدالمصممه لبنانيه حديقتهم حلوه اكيد شركه مصممتنها 
موضوع ام حمني ومواضيعي ومواضيع بنات المنتدى تثبت ان المواطنات ذوقهم ارقى من اللبنانيات 
والاجانب والمنتدى عطانا الفرصه اننا نغير نظرة البعض الدونيه للمواطنين

----------


## مضيعة شباصتها

رووووووووووووعه

----------


## >> شوشو <<

رووووعة ما شاء الله 

تتهنون فيها ^_^

----------


## malakmaroc

لا إله إلا الله 

استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه

----------


## أم حمدة2008

ما شاء الله وايد الحديقه روعه وحبيت فكرة زراعة الفواكهه والعاب الصغاريه والله يوفقج ....

----------


## نجودالامارات

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن روووووعه

----------


## شمس متوهجه

ما شاء الله 

تبارك الله 

روعه 

والله يهنيكم يارب

----------


## نيلا

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن

----------


## snow-white

ماشاء الله وتبارك الرحمن .. الله يجعله بيت عامر بإذن الله ..
بغيت أسألج من وين ماخذه الخشب إللي مسوتنه أحواض للزراعة ؟؟

----------


## am mayd

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن وايد روعة .

----------


## حلمي الامومه

بسم الله ماشاءالله روعه

----------


## بنت الزيودي

ماشالله تبارك الرحمن

----------


## السدره

ما شاء الله تبارك الله 

الله يديمها من نعمه ويحفظها من الزوال ...

----------


## الخفاشه

الله يسعدج دنيا واخرة ويحفظلج عيالج

----------


## still night

الصراحة الحديقة واااااااايد حلوة ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن
الله يسعدج دنيا واخرة ويحفظلج عيالج ويجعل بيتج عامر بالافراح وكل خير ^^

----------


## راك_84

ما شاء الله واااااايد روعه الحديقه 
الله يسعدكم ان شاء الله

----------


## miss_it

روعه ماشاء الله .. 


الله يبارك لج في بيتج .. و مالج .. و عيالج .. و ريلج .. 
و يرزق كل محروم ان شاء الله ..

----------


## ياورد

روووووووووووووووووعه يسلم الذوق يافنانة،.،.

بس بغيت أسألچ من وين ماخذة لعبة الأطفال واااايد حلوة اللي هي عبارة عن الأرجوحة والتسلق ،.،.،

وفي الأخير منزل العافية حبيبتي

----------


## Sdeem

ماشاء الله تتهنون

----------


## الحرف العنيد

ما شاء الله عليجججج




شي حلو والله


الله يعطيج خيرها^^

----------


## أمــيــرَهـ

بسم الله ماشاء الله 
والله تخببببببببببل 
الله يوفقك

----------


## Om Nour

كثير حلواماشا الله
و الله يرزق التوأم الي بخاطرك

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

مشكورين عالمرور

----------


## ظبية الغربيه

واااوو وااااااااو مشالله حديقة الاحلام هااذي في خاطريه نفسهاا

----------


## منولي الدلوعه

ماشالله تبارك الرحمن روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## دموع ساخنة

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن رووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## ميثانه فنانه

الله يهنيكم انشاء الله

----------


## زهور ملونه

> ما شاء الله ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن رووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

مشكورين عالمرور و الدعوات الحلوه

----------


## خوخه 22

ماشااااااء الله وتبااارك الله ... ربي يحفظج على هالذوق الراقي... والله لو كنت ساكنه في دبي جان خليتج تصممين لي حديقتي ..... ربي يهنيج ويحفظ لج عيالج وأبوهم.. آآآآآآآمين

----------


## حلى دنياي

الصراحة الحديقة واااااااايد حلوة
الله يسعدج دنيا واخرة ويحفظلج عيالج

----------


## Pearl jumeira

*الله يبارج لج فيها

ماشااء الله تبارك الرحمن 

تتهنين فيها....*

----------


## om-sara

ماشالله

----------


## بنت A.D

رووووعه ما شاء الله ربي يهنيج ..

----------


## البدواويه

ماشاءالله روعه

----------


## اللومه

ماشاء الله لا قوة الا بالله
عسااه منزل السعادة 
اللهم اعطيج خيره ويكفيج شره 
حديقتج روووووووووووووووعة

----------


## Um albnat

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن 
رووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> هلا بالمزارعات 
> 
> من زمان ما دخلت قلت ما بدخل الا بالصور 
> 
> شغل البيت ماخذ وقتي 
> 
> ام جاسم لا يكون الموبايل صارقتنه الخدامه ! ! ! 
> 
> المهم اخر تطوراتي بالحديقه 
> ...

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> سلام عليكم 
> 
> اليوم لقيت عندي وقت قلت خلني اصور لكم اخباري 
> 
> شوفوا مراحل تكون الباميه 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> و هذا الجزر سحبت وحده اشوف لين وين كبرت 
> 
> 
> 
> الحين المستجدات 
> 
> عصافير الكناري 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> هذي شجره القطن اللي اهدتني اياها ام جواهر بدات تكبر 
> 
> 
> 
> و هذي فل من النوع الكبير فجأة اوراقها بدت اطيح 
> 
> 
> 
> بس لقيت انها بدات اتزهر 
> ...

----------


## بنوتةالامارات

مـآشـآء الله 

تبـآرك الرحمـآن


الله يعطيج خيرهـآ ويكفيج شرهـآ

آحلى شئ الـآلعآب

----------


## أم مطر ومحمد

ما شاء الله .... تبارك الرحمن
رووووووووعة

----------


## قوقو RAK

الصراحة الحديقة واااااااايد حلوة ماشالله تبارك الرحمن 
ماشالله تنسيقج جميل الله يحفظج

----------


## a7la banootah

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن رووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## NAILSPA

ماشاءالله حلو التنسيق

----------


## أم موضي

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن

----------


## عيون الشمس

رووووووووووووووووووووووعة

----------


## انا وحبي

ماشااااء الله تتهنييين يااارب ^^

----------


## لافندي

ماشاء الله ماشاااء الله تبارك الله حلوة الحديقة الله يبارك لج بمسكنج وبعيالح


الله يجعلج حدائق بالجنان ان شاء الله

----------


## كل الرقة

الصراحة الحديقة واااااااايد حلوة ما شاء الله
الله يسعدج دنيا واخرة ويحفظلج عيالج

----------


## noor200

اتجننننننننننننن ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن 

خاطري والله اتكون عندي حديقة لليهال ..

----------


## منيـــره

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## منيـــره

^^
......................

----------


## منيـــره

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## HudHud5

ما شاء الله عليج مبدعة تنسيق حلووو ... بس من باب الفضول انت ساكنة بمجمع حدائق الغولف ؟؟

----------


## um sheikha

تستاهل ام عبدالرحمن

----------


## شجرة الحنا

الصراحه ابدااااااااااااع

----------


## مشآعر حسآسه

ماشالله روعه يعطيج العافيه ^^

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> ما شاء الله عليج مبدعة تنسيق حلووو ... بس من باب الفضول انت ساكنة بمجمع حدائق الغولف ؟؟


لا اختي انا ساكنه في دبي - مردف

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> تستاهل ام عبدالرحمن


مشكوره ام شيخه

----------


## كيفيـ أحبهـ

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن 

ربي يهنيج فيهآآ

روووووووووووووووووووعه الصراااحه و إبدآآآآع

----------


## خديجة خليفة

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن رووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## مشاعر صامته

بصرااااااااااااحه بدعتي ربي يحفظج ويبعد العين يارب

----------


## طانجيه

ما شاء الله عليج مهندسه

----------


## كشكووششه

مااااااااااااااااااااشاءالله وااااااااااااايد حلوه 

بس عندي ملحوظه صغنونه:وين النخل ماتبون رطب؟؟

بس صدق صدق روعه ماشاء الله

----------


## ميمي الحلوه

ماشاء الله

----------


## Queen80

ما شاء الله
جميلة جدا حديقة بيتكم
وتصميك جدا راق
الله يحفظك....

----------


## ام زايد...

ما شاء الله روووعه

----------


## خوصه بوصة

بالعافية عليكم ماشاء الله شكلج خبرة موبيتنا صارلنا ست سنوات زارعين يوسفي ماشفنا شي الله يبارك لكم فيه

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> مااااااااااااااااااااشاءالله وااااااااااااايد حلوه 
> 
> بس عندي ملحوظه صغنونه:وين النخل ماتبون رطب؟؟
> 
> بس صدق صدق روعه ماشاء الله


كان بخاطري بس بيت ايجار و النخل غالي انشاء الله بيتي الملك اكيد بحط نخل

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

مشكورين عالمرور

----------


## أحلام الماسة

ربي يبارك لج

----------


## um '3ith

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه ماشاء لله ..

صدق ذوقج..

الله يوفقج غناتي ..

----------


## مالـ مثيل ـها

روعة ما شاء الله

----------


## اليقينه

ماعليها اي كلام الله يهنيكم فيها حديقة ولا اروع الغالية

----------


## فوحة الفل

so00oo nise rbi yhanij

----------


## ولاعي

الله يباركلج فيها ويرزقج الجنه ان شاء الله
 :Amen:

----------


## قلب من ورق

*ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن منسقة حدائق رقم 1
بس عندي شوية ملاحظات على الحديقة "" بتفلسف شوي ( ^ _ ^ )
1.العاب اليهال لو تسوين عليها مضله كبيرة شوي عشان ماتتعب من حرارة الشمس والامطار والرطوبة حتى لو من الخشب تراها تتعب بعد وعشان اليهال بعد ما يصابون بضربة شمس لو لعبو في النهار.
2. الاشجار الي زرعتيها خصوصا الليمون والبرتقال والكركدية فيهن شوك وايد ممكن يأذي اليهال لو قربو منها ومتعبه شوي لانها يبالها قص كل شهر عشان ماتكبر اغصانها وتأذيكم.
3. القعدة الي سوييتيها للكبار مطلة عالشارع واعتقد ان الشارع يبين الأحسن انج تسوين ساتر عشان خصوصيتكم.

غير جي ما شاء الله الحديقة ما عليها كلااااااام.

وسكنى العافية*

----------


## mo0ona

*ما شاء الله ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن رووووووووووووووووعه*

----------


## بطه22

الصراحة الحديقة حلوة
الله يسعدج دنيا واخرة ويحفظلج عيالج

----------


## Lovely Prince

رووووووووووووعة
الله يوفقج

----------


## AL-jawaher

ماشاء الله

----------


## سيدة الوروود

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن روووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## غناة الروح

ماشاء الله اجنن مسكن العافيه ..''

----------


## ورده البستان

ما شاء الله

----------


## حرم بن جرش

ماشاء الله روعه 
الله يهنيج فيها يارب

----------


## أجمل مولود

ماشاء الله، الله يهنيكم و يبارك لكم في البيت،،و يعطيج العافية على إبداعج في الحديقة...

----------


## سيكولوجست

ماشاءالله تبارك الرحمن الله يبارك لكم فيما اعطاكم ويزيدكم ويمتعك ويا اسرتك وعيالك 
بالصحة والعافية ذوق وتنسيق رووووووعه والاحلا يوم تحتسبين الاجر عند الله في الحديقه
ويكون لك الاجر اليومي عنك وعن الاسرة كاملة سبحان الله في اهتمامكم بالزرع وسقايته وكذا

----------


## ام سند

مشاء الله تبارك الرحمن

----------


## alyaz

الصراحه الحديقه فناآآنه ومآ عليهآ كلاآم ,. 

تتهنين بهآ أنتي وعيآلج ,.

----------


## DUBAI FIRST

روعه ما شاء الله ^^
ونا راح اسكن حذالكم >>>Soooon ^^

----------


## n.k.a

ما شااء الله ولا حولة ولا قوة الا بالله.

----------


## ام مايا

ما شاء الله تبارك الله
بجد فتحتي نفسي ربي يبارك لكي ببيتك وحديقتك ويهنيكي اللهم امين شيء حلو

----------


## diya

ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
الصراحه سوت فيني خير يوم دعتني اخت احلام الماسة للتجمع منه استفدت ومنه استمتعت بصور حدايقكم الرووعه 
تبارك الرحمن

----------


## مزاهر

مشالله تبارك الرحمن ما يحتاي تشترين خضره وفواكه

----------


## class_lady

كلمة روعة شوية والله ماشاء الله عليج أبدعتي ^^
تسلمين عصور الي أكثر من روعة

----------


## يسلمو يسلمو

ما شاء الله تبارك الله فناااانه ما شاء الله عليج بس بسألج انا توهم يمسحون الارض الي بنبني عليها ان شاء الله متى نبطا نصمم الحديقة ؟انا قلت بييب مصمم شو رايج احس عمري بعفس الدنيا !!

----------


## بدرية سرحان

ماشاء الله اصراحة وااايد حلوة الله يهنيج فيها فديتج

----------


## إمٍـآرْآُتيهْ

ماشاءالله على هالحديقه حلوه مثل ذوق صاحبتها أكيد
الله يهنيج فيها والفال لي قولي آمين

----------


## $العاش$

ماشاء عليج الله يباركلج ويحفظ بيتج ويباركلج في عيالج ويجعله خير منزل وهو خير المنزلين

----------


## رانية يوسف

ما شاء الله ... تبارك الرحمن 
يعطيك ألف عافية ... بصراحه حديقة في غاية الروعة ... يا الغالية 
وأي خدمه أنا تحت أمرك ... أنا مصممة حدائقة ... مصممة اكسسوارات ... وصانعة بخور وعطور عربية ... وتغليف هداية للأطفال الجدد والمناسبات .... وابيع طيور ترباية البيت تتكلم أشكال كثيرة ... ألخ 
معك أم سعيد 
إيميل : [email protected]
رقم مبايل : 0505912123

----------


## هيل و زعفرانه

ما شاء الله و تتهنين فيها أن شاء الله

ممكن اعرف المظله مالة القعده من وين ماخذتنها وبكم والخشب الي تحت القعده 
كيف ركبتيه و شوه على الحدود حاطه

----------


## * نور الهدى *

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله
ربي يبارك لك ويحفظك ويسعدك
حديقة حلوة ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن

----------


## أم حمــد3

ماااااااااااااااشاء الله تبارك الرحمن
الله يهنيج ويبعد عنج الحساد

----------


## الأميره 96

ماشاءالله تبارك الرحمن الصراحه ابدعتي وانا اشوف الصور قاعده اسمي بالله 
روووووعه تتهنين فيه ياااارب

----------


## خفايا الروح22

والله روووووووووووووعة

----------


## خضب الحنا

تبارك الرحمن بصراااااااااااحة فن وذوق وابداع .. واحلى شي انج زارعة فواكه عيبتني هالفكرة

----------


## يابانيه كوريه

*ناااااااااايس ماشاءالله....الله يسعدج*

----------


## كتكوتا

حديقتج رووعة
نفس حدايق الأجانب 
تتهنين فيه ^^

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> *ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن منسقة حدائق رقم 1
> 
> مشكوره الغاليه 
> بس عندي شوية ملاحظات على الحديقة "" بتفلسف شوي ( ^ _ ^ )
> 
> منكم نستفيد
> 1.العاب اليهال لو تسوين عليها مضله كبيرة شوي عشان ماتتعب من حرارة الشمس والامطار والرطوبة حتى لو من الخشب تراها تتعب بعد وعشان اليهال بعد ما يصابون بضربة شمس لو لعبو في النهار.
> 
> ممكن فكره حلوه بشوف كم بتكلف
> ...

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> روعه ما شاء الله ^^
> ونا راح اسكن حذالكم >>>Soooon ^^


حياج الله خبريني يوم بتسكنين عشان نكون جيران

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> ما شاء الله تبارك الله فناااانه ما شاء الله عليج بس بسألج انا توهم يمسحون الارض الي بنبني عليها ان شاء الله متى نبطا نصمم الحديقة ؟انا قلت بييب مصمم شو رايج احس عمري بعفس الدنيا !!


انا اقترح بعد تسليم البيت تبديت الحديقه لان العمال بيدوسون فيها حرام الحديقه يبالها اسبوعين لين 3 و تجهز 
ما انصحج بالمصمم لان اقل واحد بيطلب عليج 30 الف دوري صور بالنت و انت حددي شو تريدين 

اي مساعده انا حاضره

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> ما شاء الله و تتهنين فيها أن شاء الله
> 
> ممكن اعرف المظله مالة القعده من وين ماخذتنها وبكم والخشب الي تحت القعده 
> كيف ركبتيه و شوه على الحدود حاطه


رديت عليج عالخاص

----------


## آحلى عيؤنــ

مآشآللهـ 

مرتب وحلوو 

^^

----------


## بنت كشيش



----------


## خفايا الروح**

الله يوفقج ويهنيج ف بيتج وعيالج

----------


## بنوته---

ما شاا الله رووووعه موفقة ياااعمري فيهااا ^^

----------


## houbara_uae

حبيتها :Smile:  تبار ك الله

----------


## ريماني111

ما شااء الله .. والله روووعه 

الله يسسعدج يااارب و يحفظ لج الصصغاريه 

=)

----------


## فررفووشه

ما شاء الله الحديقه حلووووووووه
ان شاء الله تتهنوا فيها

^_^

----------


## الدوووقة

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن

----------


## كام

ماشاء الله رووووعة وبتوفيق فديتج,,,

----------


## هواويه

جميله جدا ما شاء الله ربي يعطيج الصحه وشكرا على المعلومات وعالمشاركه

----------


## the_me

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن 

صدق مبدعة 

الله يحفظج من العين

----------


## الميره

ما شاء الله روعة الله يهنيج بس لو باعدت بين الزراعة وجدار البيت يعني متر انترلوك علشان الرطوبة ما اضر بالجدار وبعدين حتى الداماس لو فرقت من بينه لآنه يكبر بسرعة ويضرب اعروجه في الجدار وبغيت أسالج عن القعدة والمظله من وين شريتيهم لأني ميولي مثل ميولج

----------


## الفرآشه

ماشاء الله عالذوق

----------


## علوية الصغيرة

تسلم ايديج والله يباركلج في زرعج

----------


## يسلمو يسلمو

خواتي ابغي الياسمين الاحمر وين ممكن احصله؟

----------


## بنت الغالي88

ماشاءالله ربي يعطيج الف عافيه

----------


## --أم سيف--

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن رووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## دانة المنصوري

الصراحة الحديقة ماشاء الله واااااااايد حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة
الله يسعدج دنيا واخرة ويحفظلج عيالج

----------


## عيوون احمد

ماشالله تبارك الله صدق بااين انج وحدة فاهمة في هالامور ولاماكان قدرتي تزرعين كل هالانواع ياريت يكون عندي نفس الخلفية الي عندج

----------


## فـز الخفـوق

ماشاءالله روووعه

----------


## ام سلامة.

يعله بيت الهنا ^_^

----------


## رمال ناعمة

ماشاء الله وااايد حلوه والله يوفقج

----------


## مينا القلب

ماشالله الله يهنيكم ,, حلوه ذوقج حلووووو

----------


## شمس الوداع

ماشاءالله تبارك الرحمن

حلووو

ربي يحفظكم

----------


## funzy_bunzy

ما شاء الله علييييج ترتيبج فنان .. تتهنوون فيها

----------


## أم موزة 10

ماشاء روعه وخيالي ...تتهنون فيها ان شاء الله

----------


## شييخة

ماشاااااااء لله الحديقة روعة

----------


## light

ما شاء الله

روووعة

من وين خدتي سيقان الشجر اللي سويتي منها الاحواض

----------


## مســك الختآم

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمـــن... وربي يسعدج أنتي وعيالج وزوجج 

الصراحــه فكرتج بالطماط والليمون فكره وايد حلوه عيبتني أحسنلج جدام عينج ولا مغشوش ومضروب أبار 
ـ
ربي يوفقج غناتــــي 

تقبلي مروري

----------


## أم الميث

ما شاااء الله تبارك الرحمن واااااايد ررررررررررررهيب تسلم ايدج ع التنسيق الرووووعه :Smile: 
الله يحفظكم

----------


## أم الهنوف

ما شاء الله حديقة في منتهى الروعه الله يهنيج فيها بصراحه إبدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع

----------


## عذايب22

ماشالله عليج ذوق والله

----------


## ميانه بوظبي

ما شاء الله حلوة

----------


## يمنات

ما شاء الله روووووعه

----------


## قوتشـي

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن 

رووووووععه ,, مااينوصف من الجمااال ومرتبب 


ربي يوفقج 


تحيياتي^^"

----------


## al3emia

ماشاء الله تبارك الله ،، وااااايد حلوة حديقتج 

والاحلى المنطقة اللي ساكنة فيها  :Smile:  ،، تراني عرفت وين ساكنة لانه اختي ساكنة مناك خخخخخخخ

احلى شي حشرة الطيارات  :Smile:

----------


## أم سالمَ

ما شاء الله ، 
الله يحفظج عزيزتيَ 
و يحفظ عايلتجَ = ]

----------


## ام عبود وسلوم

ما شاء الله تبارك الرجمن

روووووووعه ربي يسعدج

----------


## Om..LoOody

ماشا الله عليج اختي
عساه بيت عامر ان شا الله

----------


## *نيويورك*

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن
تشرح النفس الله يهنيكم بالبيت و الحديقة

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> ما شاء الله روعة الله يهنيج بس لو باعدت بين الزراعة وجدار البيت يعني متر انترلوك علشان الرطوبة ما اضر بالجدار وبعدين حتى الداماس لو فرقت من بينه لآنه يكبر بسرعة ويضرب اعروجه في الجدار وبغيت أسالج عن القعدة والمظله من وين شريتيهم لأني ميولي مثل ميولج



تسلمين اختي 
القعده اخذتها من السوق الصيني و المظله من هوم ستنر

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> ماشالله تبارك الله صدق بااين انج وحدة فاهمة في هالامور ولاماكان قدرتي تزرعين كل هالانواع ياريت يكون عندي نفس الخلفية الي عندج



تسلمين حبيبتي تعلمت من تجاربي

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> ما شاء الله
> 
> روووعة
> 
> من وين خدتي سيقان الشجر اللي سويتي منها الاحواض


من السوق الصيني اختي

----------


## هرموني

صج ماشاءالله

----------


## nawar999

ما شاء الله
تبارك الرحمن
نايس خيتوووووو

----------


## flasyeh

ماشاء الله ^_^

----------


## ms.reslan

ماشاء الله

----------


## jamila1

ما شاء الله روعه حديقتج

----------


## J44Z

هلا وغلا ام حمني

انا بشاركج هني للمره الثانيه وحبيت اشكرج

كنت حابه ازرع همبه وغيره في بيتي اليديد وريلي كان رافض يقولي منو زارع وما يطلع ومايستوي ويقول التربه غير صالحه للهمبه

لين ماخليته وشاف الزرع في حديقتج وخبرته المكان جريب من منطقتنا الورقه وبنهايه وافق واقتنع والحين هو مطفرني يقولي هالمكان اللي في البيت مخصص للهمبه ههههههههه 

وكله بسبب موضوعج خله يقتنع السموحه كان رافض بس عشان يقتنع خليته يشوف الصور بس عسب يقتنع 

حبيت اشكرج وجزاج الله كل خير

----------


## اميرة الصحاري

ماشاء الله كلج ذوق وفن

----------


## فديت علي

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن رووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## Salley

ما شالله روووووووووووووووعة تبارك الرحمن

----------


## امبرطورة بوظبي

ماشالله تبارك الرحمن

عقبال ما يطلع لنا بيت ياارب طفرنا من الشقق  :Frown:

----------


## شمس الامارااات

حلوه
تتهنون فيها

----------


## دمعتي للغالي

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن ربي يحميج ويهدنيج في بيتج الصراحه مبدع وروووووووووووووعه

----------


## ام سيف 2012

ما شاء الله ررررروعة

----------


## sky-bule1

يسعدلي مساج . 

ماشاءالله تبارك الله . .

في قمممممة الروعة صراحتاً . . 

وشامله كل شي من زرع و شجر و ألعاب و قعدات .. 

ربي يهنيج و ويوفقج (F)

----------


## طالبةالعلم

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## shyakey

واااااو ماشاءالله ..
روووعه الحديقة (وايد ممتعة لليهال و حلوه قعدتهاا و مريحة للعصاب والمزروعااات يخبلن )
تسلمين ونترياا الزوود ..

----------


## مرحباني

ماشااء الله تبارك الرحمن روووووووعه 

بيت عامر وتتهنيين فييه يارب 


 :Smile:

----------


## loveing blue

مشاء الله روعه تسلم ايدج

----------


## ضايعة ف حفرة

{{ماشاء الله}} الحديقة وااااايد حلوه ...

الله يسعدج دنيا و آخرة..^^

----------


## أهوى آلكروشيه

ماشاءالله كل اللوازم موجوده فالحديقه
والزرع حلو ماشاءالله ومرتب

----------


## عصقووله سلق

رووووووعه ماششاء الله 

عقبالي اسوي حق ولدي

----------


## *فراشة حلوة*

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن
الله يهنيج فيه

----------


## الأحلام الملونة

ام حمني .. انبسطت لما شفت اسمك .. ما شا الله عالموضوع ورووووعة ذوقك في الحديقة .. انا اصلا بستغرب ليش في ناس عندها حدائق وما بتفكر ترتبها ولو كل فترة والتانية .

لازم تعزميني على فنجان قهوة في الحديقة  :Smile: 

.
.

----------


## *بنك ليدي*

ماشاء الله روعه

----------


## ياسه2009

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن الله يبارك لكم 
وسلم إيدج ع الترتيب الحلو والله يعطيج العافية

----------


## سمارى دبى

ماشاالله الله يهنيكم.

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> هلا وغلا ام حمني
> 
> انا بشاركج هني للمره الثانيه وحبيت اشكرج
> 
> كنت حابه ازرع همبه وغيره في بيتي اليديد وريلي كان رافض يقولي منو زارع وما يطلع ومايستوي ويقول التربه غير صالحه للهمبه
> 
> لين ماخليته وشاف الزرع في حديقتج وخبرته المكان جريب من منطقتنا الورقه وبنهايه وافق واقتنع والحين هو مطفرني يقولي هالمكان اللي في البيت مخصص للهمبه ههههههههه 
> 
> وكله بسبب موضوعج خله يقتنع السموحه كان رافض بس عشان يقتنع خليته يشوف الصور بس عسب يقتنع 
> ...



زين بالبركه مقدما ويجعله بيت عامر

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> ام حمني .. انبسطت لما شفت اسمك .. ما شا الله عالموضوع ورووووعة ذوقك في الحديقة .. انا اصلا بستغرب ليش في ناس عندها حدائق وما بتفكر ترتبها ولو كل فترة والتانية .
> 
> لازم تعزميني على فنجان قهوة في الحديقة 
> 
> .
> .


حياج الله اختي

----------


## $العاش$

ماشاءالله تبارك الرحمن الله يهنيكم فيه

----------


## XxSnow_Whitex

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن رووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## قماشه

ما شاء الله

----------


## الليدي

ما شاء الله روعه حديقج 

بس بغيت اعرف من وين اشتريتي الشتلات

----------


## غرنوقه 000

ما شاء الله يصراحه روعه وعندج ذوق الله يوفقج ويحفظ لج عيالج

----------


## بـنت_زاايـد

*ماشاء الله روعه ربي يسعدج ويبعد عنج العين*

----------


## miss_lavender

تبارك الرحمن ماشاء اللله الحدييقه تجنننننننننننننننننننننننن

----------


## لمياء2007

تبارك الرحمن ماشاء الله الحديقه تجنننننننننننننننننننننننن

----------


## totoo

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن 
ذوق ذوق ذوووووووق ~
الصراحة انك تنفعي مهندسة ديكور ولا مصممة حدآئـق  :Smile: 
ترتيب راااااااقي
ربي يهنيكم ويديم عليكم هـ النعم ^^

----------


## اخت_القمر

ماشاءالله تسلم ايديج

----------


## soordiala

ماشاء الله بالك طويل وإخراجك روعه =)

الله يهنيكي بجنتك .. والله يرزقك جنة الاخرة يارب

----------


## آيشدو أحمر

بسم الله ما شاء الله الله يهنيج

----------


## أم فهد88

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن..

----------


## lmaary

ما شاء الله ....الله يباركلك فيها ....وعقبالنا

----------


## مخاوية شمة

ما شاء الله اجنن الحديقه

----------


## أدور وظيفة

الله يهنييج حلو ترتيبج

----------


## عذبة الرووووح

الله يهنيج

----------


## ام مجرن المرر

ماشاءالله تبارك الرحمن كلمة روعه شوي الله يبارك لج فيها يارب 

ذوق ماشاء الله

----------


## نونو دلع~

الله يسعدج حبيبتي

----------


## مروج الربيع

ماشاء الله حلوووة. والله يهنيكم فيها

----------


## sallati

ما شاء الله

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن 
> ذوق ذوق ذوووووووق ~
> الصراحة انك تنفعي مهندسة ديكور ولا مصممة حدآئـق 
> ترتيب راااااااقي
> ربي يهنيكم ويديم عليكم هـ النعم ^^


تسلمين من ذوقج الغاليه

----------


## أخت القمـر

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن

----------


## منصـ1981ـورية

*روووووعه ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن*

----------


## مناي 1973

ما شاء الله روووووووووعة
وافكارج حلوة وايد بصراحة

----------


## الشموخ~

ماء شاء الله تبارك الرحمن ذوقج فنان ماء شاء الله وتتنهنين فيها يارب 
عازمه روحي عندج هههههههههههه امزح الله يهنيج فيها وتتهنين يارب

----------


## ARwa99

مــــــــــا شاء الله 
تحفـــــه‘‘

----------


## فديت أبويه

عيبني المدخل ماشاء الله وااااااااايد حلو ^^

----------


## صومالية طر

مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشااااااااااااااء الله ....روووووووووووعة ... نااااااااااايس ... الله يسعدج فيها يارب

----------


## طيبة

ما شاء الله تباررك الرحمن ووااايد حلو حديقتكم ومرررررتتبة

الله يسعدج ويهنيج فيها

----------


## بطله

ما شاء الله تباررك الرحمن ووااايد حلوه

الله يسعدج ويهنيج فيها

----------


## الحنان كله

ما شاء الله روووووووووووووووووووعـة

----------


## عسولة الامارات

ماشاء الله رووعه ^_^,

----------


## ZRI

ماشالله 
الله يهنيج انشالله

----------


## ملاك**

ماشاءالله روووعه

----------


## حبي العراق

ماااااشاء الله

----------


## Alzaina

وايد حلوه الحديقه

تتهنين فيها يارب

----------


## نبض ابوظبي

الله يباركلج بالحديقة

----------


## حلاوة الإيمان

ما شاء الله رااااائعة
بالهنا ان شاء الله

----------


## قلب_ مقليك

روعة والله يعطيج العافية

----------


## class_lady

ما شاء الله صدق فنانة عقبال بيتي المستقبلي ان شاء الله

----------


## روحي غلا2

ما شاء الله 
كشخه خصوصا يوم الواحد يتعب بنفسه ويشوف نتيجة مجهوده الله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

مشكورين عالمرور

----------


## ام حمداني ^_^

ماشااء الله روعه انا بعد احب الزراعه وسوالفها

----------


## فيروززززز

نسيتي اهم نبتة وهي شجرة الريحان ريحة الجنة حبيبتي والباقي ماشاء الله

----------


## مها جميرا

رووعة تبارك الله

----------


## سويره666

ناااايس ماشاء الله

----------


## زهرة الليل86

مااااااشاءالله فنانه والله يعني زين ماسويتي لا احتاجيتي مصمم ولا شي انتي الكل في الكل
تتهنون فيها ويخليلج عيالج وريلج ان شاءالله 
سؤال اذا وافقتي عليه طبعا .... هذي بيوت مردف الشروق؟ لأن ماشاءالله ماكنت اتوقع جذي الحدايق واسعه

----------


## ذبابه كشخه

ماشاء الله وايد حلو تتهنين انشاء الله

----------


## مس مبدعه

ماشاء الله عليج ..

----------


## يدووه موزه

ما شاء الله 
ما شاء الله

رووووووووعه الحديقه

----------


## مهاا2020

ما شاء الله تبارك الله روعه الحديقة و تنسيقيج فيها حلو
عندي استفسار بخصوص اللعبة الكبيرة الخشب وايد حلوة 
بغيت اعرف من وين اشتريتها ؟ و بكم؟
و اسمحيلي ع الازعاج

----------


## missuae3003

الحديقة واااااااايد حلوة
الله يسعدج دنيا واخرة ويحفظلج عيالج

----------


## صاحبة الذوق

ماشاء الله 

ربي يهنيج في بيتج

----------


## شمس الغربيه

ما شاءالله ذوووق

----------


## أم الأطفال

مشاءالله الله يهنج حبوبه رووووووووووووعه وحديقه تستهل كل فلس حطيتيه فيها 

مشاءالله على ذوقج راقي

----------


## yas__1980

ما شاء الله الله يباركلك والله كلوووووو ذووق وروعة ما شاء الله عليك بس حبيبتي حبيت اسالك الاحواض الي عاملاها على الجنب ما بيدخل فيها النجيل ويخرب الزرع الي زارعاه فيها؟؟

----------


## مريوم11

> اتجننننننننننننن ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن 
> 
> خاطري والله اتكون عندي حديقة لليهال .. 
> 
> بس من وين الزحليقة مالت اليهال عيبتني وايد ماشاء الله

----------


## ام احمد خالد

الله يبارج لج فيها

ماشااء الله تبارك الرحمن

تتهنين فيها

----------


## ميمي الشقية

الصراحة ما شاء الله الحديقة واااااااايد حلوة
الله يسعدج دنيا واخرة ويحفظلج عيالج

----------


## the quean

نااااااااااايس ماشالله

----------


## أم أريج

ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله 

مبدعة ماشاء الله وافكارك رااااااائعة

----------


## بسمة فجر

ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
روووووووووووووووووووووووووعة 
تتهنون فيها يا رب

----------


## قزومة

ماشاالله منتهي الروعة وضوقج راقي الله يباركلج فيه

----------


## ميثانووبس

ما شاء الله
اختى ام حمنى
من وين شاريه اللعبه الحلوة وبكم؟

----------


## حزن قلبي

رووووووووووووووووعة

----------


## عشتار

ذووووووق رائع ويارب تتهنو بيها

----------


## ام هبوي

الحديقه وايد روووووعه شطوره ماشاالله الله يحفظج

----------


## أم الأطفال

روووووووووووووووعه مشاءالله

----------


## ابتسام مصطفى

ما شا الله

----------


## ابتسام مصطفى

كتير حلوة

----------


## tootoo

ماشاء الله روعه بيتك

----------


## hoda256

*بسم الله ماشاء الله
رائعة ياقمر
تتهنى بيها يارب
وربنا يسعد أوقاتك*

----------


## نور اسامة

ما شاء الله الله يهنيكي رائعة و جميلة تملئيها بطاعة الله ان شاء الله

----------


## ابتسام سوريا

ما شاء الله

----------


## ابتسام سوريا

تبارك الرحمن

----------


## ابتسام سوريا

ذووووووووق

----------


## ليل الشتا

ما شاء الله

حلوه وااايد

----------


## أنوار2009

راااااااااااااااائع جداااااااا ما شاء الله

----------


## هزووفه

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن 

الله يرزقني ببيت واعدل فيه

----------


## نور الهدايه

الصراحة الحديقة واااااااايد حلوة
الله يسعدج دنيا واخرة ويحفظلج عيالج

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

عجبتني الحديقة بخاطري اسوي جي بس مازرعنا غير داماس ونخل. 

ورود فواكه ماحطيت اي شي لن ماعندي شبكة ري 


بكم تكلفة شبكة الري ؟

----------


## الحصن الدايم

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن رووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## اورجنزا

ماشاءالله
الصراحة رووعة وشاملة كل شي للكبار والصغار

----------


## Mn Ako0oN

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن .. 

لا اله الا انت اللهم .. نستغفرك ونتووب اليك ..

----------


## emirateshop

:Sob7an:

----------


## شماسية صيف

واااااو اجمل حديقه شفتها الله يهنيج

----------


## شبة القمر

ماشالله تبارك الرحمن

----------


## أميـــرةالورد

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن رووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## زهرة الفل2

ما شاء الله

----------


## غلااا رااك

ما شاء الله ... 


تبارك الرحمن ..

----------


## بدريه الزرعون

ماااااااااا شاء الله وتبارك الرحمن

----------


## هايدي1000

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن روووووووووووووووووووعه ربي يهنيكم ويسعدكم ان شاء الله غناتي

----------


## علياء الميدور

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن وااايد حلوه الحديقه 3>

^_^ 3>

----------


## ko0osha

ما شاء الله ..
تبارك الرحمن ..

----------


## لي زماني

ماشاء الله لا قوة الا بالله

----------


## Amooni Nooni

ماشاء الله عليج حبوبه مبدعه

----------


## شموخ111

ماشاء الله 
وتبارك الرحمن 
الله يهنيج ويسعدج ياااااااااااااااااااارب 
بس سوال حبوبه الكركديه من وين يبتيه 
انا اموووووووووووووووت ع الزراعه 
بس للاسف ما حصلت حنا ولا كركديه ولا لبان 
الله يهنيج يارب ويجعله منزل مبارك

----------


## شموخ111

ما شاء الله 
تبارك الرحمن 
الله يجعله منزل مبارك 
حيويه بس سوال من وين يبتي الكركديه

----------


## عابرة_سبيل

روووووعة

----------


## strawberr

*الصراااحة رووووووووووووووعه ذوووقج 
والله يهنيج بالبيت والحديقة ياااارب 
وبيعد عنج الحسد يااارب .....
تستاهلين الغلا*

----------


## ميثانووبس

الكركديه للي يسالن
موجود في المشاتل
في ورسان وسوق الجمعه مال مسافي
وميراك اظنى بعد :Smile:

----------


## *الذوق*

ما شاء الله 
لا قوه الا بالله 
ربي يهنيك 

جلسه روعه ..شهيتيني علي فنجان قهوه في حديقتك ..
افتحي الباب

----------


## rita hair

ما شاء الله

----------


## كيان ملكه

تبارك الرحمن في قمة الروعه الله يحفظكم من العين

----------


## Um Shai5h

ماشاء الله

----------


## شمآيل ..

للرفع

----------


## Fashion2012

ماشاءالله تبارك الرحمن

----------


## اناناسة

*ماشاااءالله تبارك الله رووووووووووعة رووووووووووووووووعة* 

*الله يسعدكم يااااااااااارب و يحفظكم*

*ههههه مجمع الشروق ؟؟ لووول*

----------


## ..galaxy..

مشاء الله الحديقه وايد حلوه

----------


## حبيبي مدلعني

الحلو فالحديقه انج زارعه اشياء تستفيدي منها مثل البرتقال والموز والطماط .....................الخ

الله يهنيج فيها وماشاءالله

----------


## الربيع العربي

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> مااااااشاءالله فنانه والله يعني زين ماسويتي لا احتاجيتي مصمم ولا شي انتي الكل في الكل
> تتهنون فيها ويخليلج عيالج وريلج ان شاءالله 
> سؤال اذا وافقتي عليه طبعا .... هذي بيوت مردف الشروق؟ لأن ماشاءالله ماكنت اتوقع جذي الحدايق واسعه


هيه الغاليه فلل شروق مردف

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> *ماشاااءالله تبارك الله رووووووووووعة رووووووووووووووووعة* 
> 
> *الله يسعدكم يااااااااااارب و يحفظكم*
> 
> *ههههه مجمع الشروق ؟؟ لووول*


يس شروق مردف

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

مشكورين عالمرور و اللي سالوا عن اللعبه رديت عليهم عالخاص

----------


## هنوما

مآشاء الله تبارك الرحمن 
الحديقة ؤائد حلوة وذوقج أحلى

----------


## أسماء الشامسي

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن

----------


## قناعهـ

رووووعه ماشاء الله 
تسلم ايدج

----------


## ليندااااا

ماشاء الله رررروعة 
تتهنين

----------


## دار_الزين

ما شاء الله ... الله يجعله منزل مبارك .. عيبتني الافكار

----------


## أمـ فيصل

ما شاء الله روعـــــــــــــــــــة

----------


## بنت0الشيبه

الله يهنيج فيها حلوة ومرتبة بسيطةوكشخة في نفس الوقت

----------


## الكنـاري

ما شاء الله

----------


## الهـ الحزين ــم

االصراحة ماشاءالله حديقة بيتج خبااااااااااااااال

خاطري ف بيت  :12 (46): 

الله يرزقنا انشاءالله

----------


## الايمــــان

ما شالله تتهني يارب

----------


## آم مليك

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن 
يعطييييج العافيه رووووعه التصميم ماشاء الله

----------


## DANA 999

ما شاء الله حديقتج روعة .. بس بغيت أعرف من وين شاريه ألعاب الاطفال؟؟

----------


## نجديه 2000

مررره حلوة تتهنون فيها يارب

----------


## $asamy$

حلو وايد 

الله يهنيكم يارب ~

----------


## antelop

تبارك الله ,, روعه الله يهنيكم

----------


## هدى1980

مرحبا أختي أم حمني وطمطم 
مشالله مشالله حديقة واااااااااااايد حلوه بس حبيت افيدج اي وقت يوم تزرعين ابتعدي عن الجدار شوي عشان الرطوبة ماتخربلج اليدران والله يحفطج ويحفظ بيتج وعيالج من كل شر .

----------


## فتاه صابره

مااااااااااااااشااااااااء الله تباارك الخلااااااااااااااااااق

ربي يهنيج فيها ياااااااااااااااااااااااااارب انتي والعياااال

----------


## راحت أيامك

ماشاء الله ،،،، الله يهنيكم

----------


## Louli<3

ما شاء الله ,, تبارك الرحمن ,, 
من احلى الحدايق الي شفتهم بحياتي ,, الله يهنيج فيها يارب ويرزقج مثلها واحلى بعد بالجنة :**

----------


## (00نواره00)

رووووووعه ما شاء الله وشغل متعوب عليه الله يقويج

----------


## Jasssy

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن

رائعة جداً وتدل على ذوق صاحبتها العالي  :Wink:  ... هذا بدون مجاملة !


بالتوفيق وبالهناء والسعادة



والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## بنت المها

تبارك الرحمن

مبروكه على البيت والحديقة 
الله يهنيج ولا يحرمج وعقبالي ابني بيت العمر واسوي حديقة لعيالي قبل ما يكبرون وما تنفع الحديقة الا للشوي

----------


## eLNoon

آستغفرالله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي
القيوم وأتوب إليه


Allah ywafegch
MAshallah

----------


## كتكوتة حبيبي

تفتح النفس ماشاء الله

----------


## ام مثون

حلوووووو ماشاء الله منوعه فالاشجار احب الزراعه وايد

----------


## #..Lamar..#

اللهُم . .
أجمَع قلوبنَا عَلى
… … … … . . ” طاعتكْ ”
وأجمَع نُفوسنا على
. ” خَشيتك ”
وأجمَع أروآحَنا في
” جنتكَ ”
اللهُم أميييين . .

----------


## ميمي121

مـــــــــاشــــــــــــاءالله تبــــــــــــــارك الرحمـــــــــــــــــــن 


\ 

ماشاءالله صدق بيتج رهيب , حبيت افكارج و اسلوبج فالديكور 

لاحظت انج تستخدمين ( الجحر الابيض ) يعطي لمسه تخلي المكان خيااااااااااال : ) 

حتا الماي .. اقول بخاطري حديقتج قاصرنها صوت يريح الاعصاب .. و شوي شفت الصوره هههههههه 

ماشالله عليج الله يوفقج اختيه 

تقبل ودي و احترامي

----------


## Shosh9

وايد حلوه مشالله الله يهنيج

----------


## زايد في القلب

الله يعطيج خيره ويكفيج شره ماشاء الله

----------


## فجر النهضة

ما شاء الله روعة ومتقنة الله يهنيكم 
الله يعطيج العافية عالمجهود في ترتيب الحديقة ونقلها لنا  :Smile:

----------


## شهد الظبيانيه

رؤوووووووعه. ماشاء الله تبارك الله. ذوقج طررر وعقبالي أزرع بيتي نفسج. ربي يعطيج الصحه والعافيه.

----------


## Meera sweet

ما شاء الله الصراحه الحديقة تحنن وأفكارك في تقسيم الحديقة عجبتني انت مبدعه

----------


## ^العنود

ما شاء الله تبارك روعة 
الله يهنيك فيها و يجعله منزل عامر يا رب

----------


## أم زمرده

الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر لا إله إلا الله ، الله أكبر الله أكبر ولله الحمد 
الله أكبر كبيرا والحمد لله كثيرا وسبحان الله بكرة وأصيلا

----------


## dolshe Vita

ماشاء الله الحديقه مرتبه وايد روعه

----------


## delights

ماشاء الله حلوة والشجر اللي زارعتيه حلو ماشاء الله الله يباركلك

----------


## شيخة القلوووب

الله يعطيج العافية ماشاءالله تبارك الرحمن صدق رووووعه

----------


## زهرة الشاطئ

ما شاء الله

----------


## بنت عوض

مشالله حلوه اجنن

----------


## ام شومي

وايد حلوه ماشاء الله 
انا حاليا قاعده ارتب حديقة بيتي 
بس حبيت اعرف الخشب الي هالاطراف الي مسويتنه احواض للزراعه من وين ؟؟؟

----------


## #وجدان#

ما شاء الله ،، الله يبارك لكم 

حبت انج اهتميتي بزراعة الفواكه والخضار

----------


## BANA

وااااااااااايد رهيبة ماشاء الله
والله يعوضج بجنينج الي فقدتيه بتوأم يااااارب

----------


## صنوبر

ماشاء الله رووووووووووووووووووووعة

----------


## GCC

ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله

----------


## رباب حمدان

روعه ما شاء الله

----------


## delights

ماشاءالله الله يباركلك يارب

----------


## ابتســــــم

ماشاء الله كلك ذوووق الله يطرح فيه البركه ..حاجزه عندك يوم اجي افطر عندك ..<<واثقه بتستقبليني

----------


## delights

ماشاءالله رائعة الله يباركلك فيها يارب

----------


## مسك وعوود

الصراحة الحديقة واااااااايد حلوة
الله يسعدج دنيا واخرة ويحفظلج عيالج

----------


## Diana Sy

ماشاء ألله عيبتني فكرة أحواض الورد

----------


## سابين

ماشاء الله جميلة ربنا يباركلك فيها

----------


## الرفيعة

*ماشاء الله
هل استخدمتي سماد او مغذيات لليمون؟*

----------


## التورمالين

مشاءالله سبحان الله  :55 (11):  :55 (11):  :55 (11):  :55 (11):  :55 (11):

----------


## سماءالأفق

ماشاء الله لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## Best_Price

ما شاء الله ولا قوة إلا بالله حديقة جميلة ربي يباركلك

----------

